#ubuntu-discuss 2012-08-20
<pterodactyl> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, pterodactyl
<pterodactyl> hey
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-08-21
<Dantevios> hi k1l
<AlanBell> hi Dantevios
<k1l> hey
<Dantevios> sup AlanBell
<AlanBell> nearly done for the day I think
<Dantevios> You over in the UK?
<AlanBell> yes
<Dantevios> cool your name sounds familiar for some reason
<Dantevios> grrr i hate OSx so much
<Dantevios> well time for lunch l8tr all
<andrew_> hi
<AlanBell> hi
<andrew_> he your name is super farmilar !
<elfy> how droll
<AlanBell> yus, we were chatting in #ubuntu
<elfy> aah :)
<TheLordOfTime> heh.
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  you're in basically every Ubuntu channel (and some derivative channels), arent you?
<AlanBell> TheLordOfTime: quite a lot of them, yes
<MrChrisDruif> Hey AlanBell, your name sounds familiar for some reason...never mind. The rolling gag is over it seems...
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-08-22
<dragon_> any one got any ideas of maybe slipstreamin tha android kernal into a lxde distro...... like 4 netflix to operate, maybe even futher more optimise tha distro for netbooks an ever other devices ? ?? ?
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-08-23
<garrettk> Being completely impatient (and mostly trying to schedule my day), does anybody know when 12.04.1 will be coming out? The calendar says it should be today at 12:00am, but a recent check with the Update Manager (10.04 LTS) shows me nothing.
<AlanBell> garrettk: it doesn't really come as a dramatic distribution upgrade
<AlanBell> it should change /etc/lsb-release
<AlanBell> ooh, actually, you are on 10.04
<AlanBell> so yes, that is a dramatic upgrade ;)
<garrettk> AlanBell: Right - but I'm running the previous LTS release (10.4) and the docs say that I should wait for the .1 release to upgrade. I *really* want 2 years worth of dev fixes to my email client.  :-)
<AlanBell> I think if you do a sudo apt-get update it might tickle update manager into noticing the new release
<garrettk> So I was hoping that I'd have the option to upgrade my whole system today.
<AlanBell> or type do-release-upgrade at the terminal
<garrettk> "No new release found"
<garrettk> I'm assuming it hasn't been released yet.
<garrettk> Hense the question about the release schedule.
<AlanBell> looks that way. You can try do-release-upgrade -d to get it anyway
<garrettk> (sorry if that came across as snippy - I checked the usual technical issues and if I thought it was technical I'd be in the usual technical support forums rather than clogging this forum with technical issues).
<AlanBell> not snippy at all :)
<AlanBell> I was expecting it to be out today
<garrettk> Yeah, but working in enterprise software myself, I've come to appreciate the value of "best practices"  :-)  Stuff breaks less (or at least in more predictable ways) then.
<garrettk> Okay - thanks for your thoughts. I'll just keep running the update commands until something interesting happens.  :-)
<AlanBell> looks like the iso images are not released either
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-08-24
<omnipotentfaggot> hello folks! does anyone know anything about Canonical's new CEO, Jane Silber?
<omnipotentfaggot> (Mark Shuttleworth's successor)
<AlanBell> omnipotentfaggot: that isn't very new news
<travelhard> hi to all
<omnipotentfaggot> when is ubuntu going to overtake windows?
<AlanBell> already has
<AlanBell> it is much better
<omnipotentfaggot> I mean in popularity
<k1l> AlanBell++ :)
<AlanBell> hard to say really, they don't seem to be targetting the desktop at work very much
<AlanBell> it is becoming a home user operating system really
<AlanBell> Mac is the main competition, Windows is just inertia in the workplace
<omnipotentfaggot> if any hardware manufacturing company would actually sell ubuntu computers that'd be a start. Dell did at one point, under the table
<omnipotentfaggot> windows is trying to squeeze out the competition. e.g. with secured boot so you can't install any other operating system but the factory-installed one (Windows) without modifying the hardware
<k1l> the problem is the microsofts market power. if you take a look at the netbook history you know what i mean
<k1l> and with the secureboot thing on arm they demand back the arm market, which they obviously lost
<AlanBell> Dell is going to sell an ultrabook again
<omnipotentfaggot> 'arm'?
<k1l> omnipotentfaggot: the other cpu architecture than x86. its build in in smartphones and tablets etc
<omnipotentfaggot> 32-bit, 64-bit...
 * popey hugs his arm laptop
<popey> and tablet
<popey> \o/ ubuntu
<k1l> i have a ubuntu port on my hp touchpad. but its really alpha state
<omnipotentfaggot> http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/dell
<AlanBell> popey: the Asus transformer infinity should be out next week here
<AlanBell> would love one of those running Ubuntu
<popey> is it tegra3?
<omnipotentfaggot> k1l it's a tablet?
<AlanBell> yes
<k1l> omnipotentfaggot: yes?
<omnipotentfaggot> cool. is it useable?
<popey> my SmartQ T20 has Ubuntu on it
<AlanBell> there were two processor options, but I think the quad core tegra 3 is the one we get
<popey> Ubuntu doesn't work very well on tablets right now
<k1l> omnipotentfaggot: early alpha state. thats enough to say i think :)
<popey> AlanBell, what was the other option? please say OMAP4?
<omnipotentfaggot> the ubuntu.com page about dell is kind of funny. "Dell and Canonical engineers collaborate every day to certify Dell hardware on Ubuntu, to a level that customers can rely on." i have a new dell laptop and I had to manually edit some code to get headphones to work when i installed ubuntu
<k1l> i got an old dell and it runs ootb :)
<elky> my 2009-ish dell is ootb too
<AlanBell> Qualcomm® MSM 8260A Snapdragon™ S4 Krait Dual-core 1.5Ghz CPU(3G )
<AlanBell> NVIDIA® Tegra® 3 Quad-core T33@ 1.6GHz (WIFI)
<AlanBell> are the two processor options popey, but I only see tegra3 mentioned in recent articles
<AlanBell> probably because we don't get the funky 4G mobile signal in the UK
<popey> omnipotentfaggot, most new dells should 'just work', pretty much every dell model is certified to run ubuntu
<omnipotentfaggot> now is a quad-core processor in a tablet actually equivalent to a laptop's quad-core?
<omnipotentfaggot> popey - including Studio 17
<omnipotentfaggot> ?
<popey> i dont know that particular model, but we work with them to certify them all
<AlanBell> it is just quad core, most quad core laptops are quad core hyperthreaded, so appear as 8 distinct processing units
<omnipotentfaggot> I love ubuntu, but I have to say "just works" has been just the opposite of my experience :)
<omnipotentfaggot> just as well tho
<popey> yeah, everyone has those experiences now and then
 * popey stabs the wifi in his imac
<omnipotentfaggot> learning to pop the hood to fix a problem teaches you how to pop the hood for creative purposes
<omnipotentfaggot> one thing that is absolutely fantastic is the level of documentation for every single error I have encountered on ubuntu. you can google your way out of any problem. you don't even need to come on IRC and ask for help
<icequeen> howdy
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha sissyphus
<sissyphus> what's up friend?
<MrChrisDruif> Nothing much, just some ceiling.... ;-)
<sissyphus> lol. that took me a minute
<MrChrisDruif> Almost of to bed tbh
<sissyphus> jeez, are you in europe?
<MrChrisDruif> No, I'm in Holland ;-P
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, troll-mode seems on.
<MrChrisDruif> But yeah, Europe. CEST timezone
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-08-25
<sissyphus> so what's the difference between ubuntu and debian?
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-08-19
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I came across the "ubuntu is spyware" argument today, how do you guys feel about this?
<bluefox83> ShapeShifter499: since you can change anything in ubuntu, including the whole amazon search thing and the function that sends your search statistics, it's a BS statement made by someone who clearly has no interest in ubuntu to begin with
<bluefox83> they clearly decided that since it comes out of the box with a feature they don't like, it must be bashed. instead of just realizing that you can get rid of it
<hrnz> you can get rid of any spyware
<hrnz> doesn't make spyware good
<bluefox83> doesn't make ubuntu itself spyware either
<bluefox83> otherwise windows and OSX would also be spyware
<ShapeShifter499> I'm feeling like going to debian due to all this, sure I can remove it now by purging a few packages or toggling it off in settings but could MORE of this be coming?
<bluefox83> eh, maybe...you might try mint though
<bluefox83> or just use gnome or xfce instead of unity...i use gnome
<hrnz> ShapeShifter499: canonical could convert everything into proprietary projects
<ShapeShifter499> the thing is I like how unity looks
<bluefox83> i don't care for it...
<bluefox83> yay for rediscovering how to use basic commands in irssi >.>
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-08-21
<lesser_panda> Morning all, anyone around?
 * hrnz is here
<lesser_panda> I had a non-support question...
<lesser_panda> Long story short I recently installed 12.04 LTS onto a slightly older laptop and, after getting a good handle on the basics, I've developed a keen curiosity for using the terminal and more "involved" uses of Ubuntu for a lack of a better term. I'm seeking resources and guides that would be helpful to a newbie like me.
<DJones> lesser_panda: Not sure if these links will help
<DJones> !manual
<ubot5> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<DJones> !terminal
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lesser_panda> I will take a look at both, DJones. Thanks!
<DJones> lesser_panda: If you want other ideas, might be worth asking in #ubuntu-offtopic as well
<lesser_panda> Thanks, I'll go pester them.
<DJones> Good luck, ignore the trolls, the channel does have a few
<DJones> But its a good place for general discussion
<lesser_panda> All right!
<DJones> Looks like you're being treated quite well there, you must have caught them on the sunny side :)
<lesser_panda> Ha, apparently. Maybe it's just my winning personality?
<DJones> Must be
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-08-20
<Lieutenant_S> 2
<hrnz> 3
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-08-17
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> how are you?
<lotuspsychje> i was afk for some, movin to another house :p
<lordievader> Doing good here. How is the new house?
<lotuspsychje> great!
<lotuspsychje> its more centre of town
<lordievader> What town?
<lotuspsychje> bruges
<lordievader> Ah, nice.
<lotuspsychje> city of lace and chocolats
<lotuspsychje> and belgian waffles :p
<lordievader> :)
<lordievader> Nice, the porage tree is moved to git :)
<lotuspsychje> what your up to lordievader ?
<lordievader> Waking up.
<lotuspsychje> i mean with git :p
<lordievader> portage*
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Infrastructure/Git_migration
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: cool :p
<lordievader> Jups.
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/ubuntu-nvidia-graphics-drivers-ppa-is-ready-for-action
<lordievader> Hehe, using lvm's mirror and split to make experimental changes to your os while it is running is nice :D
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: have you been able to fix your ssd situation on luks?
<lordievader> Jup. Systemd doesn't parse dracuts ld-luks arugments, but if your remove the ld it does.
<lotuspsychje> nice! and happy with your new ssd overall?
<lordievader> I am, it works nicely.
<lotuspsychje> great :p
<lordievader> The ram upgrade is great too. I have forgotten several times that I had Windows running in the background XD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> how much ram did you upgrade
<lordievader> 8Gb -> 16 Gb
<lotuspsychje> nice, ddr3?
<lotuspsychje> i still got old abit mobo with max 4gig ram :p
<lordievader> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> so kubuntu 15.04 and evo 850 and 16gig ram lol
<lordievader> Gentoo ;)
<lotuspsychje> ah nice
<lordievader> Kubuntu runs on my old test laptop.
<lotuspsychje> compile from scratch
<lotuspsychje> and bloody fast
<lordievader> Indeed.
<lotuspsychje> https://www.gentoo.org/get-started/screenshots/
<lotuspsychje> lookin good
<lordievader> You can run whatever you want, hence the comment on the top of the page.
<lotuspsychje> yeah ive runned it once in the past years ago
<daftykins> gotta leave, else i'll never get on with my own tasks XD
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-08-18
<daftykins> OerHeks: we got us another one
<OerHeks> i stick to may answer, config your pxe server right :-D
<OerHeks> i dunno if there is an pxe ipv6 disable option, not in this tutor either https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<daftykins> ah i just got PM'd to be told this guy is special needs or something
<daftykins> 'Leo'
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<daftykins> o/
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks and daftykins
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: mines a coffee if you're having breakfast ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> 04:42 .. birds are going to sing in 30 minutes
<lotuspsychje> birds are going to swim here, very rainy
<OerHeks> birdy-soup in the morning, tra la la
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> now this is interesting
<daftykins> 39.0+build5-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 39204 kB, installed size 90900 kB
<daftykins> 39.0+build5-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 41015 kB, installed size 99262 kB
<daftykins> i wonder if it has a DRM component in there that trusty doesn't
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 39.0+build5-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 41015 kB, installed size 99262 kB
<OerHeks> try ff 40 ?
<lotuspsychje> seen few articles on softpedia about recent ff updates
<OerHeks> silly firefox preload stuff, like thunderbird
<daftykins> maybe 40 has mostly had changes for win10
<OerHeks> 40 is current now, isn't it?
<daftykins> don't know about Linux land
<daftykins> 40.0.2 here though yeah
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ apt-cache policy firefox
<lotuspsychje> firefox:
<lotuspsychje>   Geïnstalleerd: 40.0+build4-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<lotuspsychje>   Kandidaat:     40.0+build4-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Internet/HTTP-WWW-/Mozilla-Firefox-Stable-20864.shtml
<daftykins> ah guess ubottu is behind the times then
<lordievader> Good mroning.
<OerHeks> hi lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<daftykins> my friends cat is called Cleo :)
<daftykins> ah cfhowlett is not in here
 * daftykins rolls his eyes
 * OerHeks flaps his ears
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> LoLz Kali Linux is based on Debian Wheezy,not on ubuntu anymore :-D
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-08-19
<daftykins> YAY \o/
<OerHeks> ha bubbasaures
<wileee> ;)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> tq: welcome to ubuntu
<tq> hello
<tq> I am just trying to figure out IRC on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> tq: its pretty cool on irc :p
<tq> there seems to be an overwhelming number of channels
<tq> is there a way to see what is most active?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | tq to find stuff
<ubot5> tq to find stuff: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> tq: normally /list, but freenode is too big
<tq> ok, thanks
<tq> at least I got this far
<tq> more tomorrow :)
<lotuspsychje> ok
<tq> thanks for responding
<lordievader> Good morning.
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-08-20
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> I tried, really tried, to add gmail to thunderbird and evolution..
<Bashing-om> Oh ! That is not good .. If OerHeks can not do it, no one can .
<OerHeks> i gave up.
<OerHeks> somehowe gmaildoes not let me, evenin gmailpref
<OerHeks> something changed, untrusted gmail apps selected, no go.
<daftykins> the benefit of gmail to me is not having to touch a client :)
<OerHeks> I know, i just wanted to add it to a client, so i can leave it 'open' and get notified...
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> browser no good? i browse standard stuff in firefox but have chrome installed solely to view my gmail
<OerHeks> nice, i just made a kubuntu usb, and by finishing i can start kvm
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> !winusb
<ubot5> WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<lotuspsychje> cool, new factoid
<daftykins> wow i wonder whose palms need greasing for that to get done
<daftykins> !amd
<ubot5> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> oh wow it got done
<daftykins> shame the content is wrong
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-08-21
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> hey there!
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-stupendously-hot-charmander-concept-looks-amazing-489645.shtml
<daftykins> i'm not sure i wanna stroll around saying stupendously hot charmander
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> a renewed dash would hurt in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> wouldnt
<lotuspsychje> i like the idea of neat things
<JanC> lotuspsychje_: oh, so the person who has been spamming all Ubuntu channels recently got a soap box on Softpedia now?
<lotuspsychje_> JanC: soap box?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje_> morning lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<ObrienDave> lordievader, he's just being overly cautious LOL
<lotuspsychje> !info radiotray
<ubot5> radiotray (source: radiotray): online radio streaming player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-3ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 73 kB, installed size 770 kB
<OerHeks> before i get kicked :-D
<OerHeks> yeah, it sounds really time on ecrypt the whole thing, how about the bootloader ..
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i read alot of spyware in w10
<lotuspsychje> im surely not gonan touch it
<OerHeks> i'd like a tool to change amazon to bol.com or mediamarkt. and such
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> i had this idea some time ago, now i am going to make this a startup project. nl first, then roll out over europe.
<OerHeks> and
<OerHeks> you will sell your data, anonomously, so both benefit.
<OerHeks> or openly, and earn more :-p
<lotuspsychje> sounds like a plan
<OerHeks> tv-stations, clothing shops, hardwaretools, computer, gsm, travel...
<lotuspsychje> so its a domain changing tool.
<lotuspsychje> Armadillos: and welcome to you
<OerHeks> hmm not sure how to describe that amazon tool
<Armadillos> Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Armadillos: first time i see you here
<Armadillos> Yeah, I didn't know this chat room existed.  Figured I'd come in and see what it's all about. :)
<daftykins> hi team o/
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/wine-1-7-50-brings-experimental-directx-11-support-489762.shtml
<lotuspsychje> !info wine
<ubot5> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu8 (vivid), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> wb
<daftykins> ^_^ ty
<daftykins> wee reboot of my VM for the -62 kernel on trusty and a host reboot too
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/hacking-simulator-hacknet-released-eventually-coming-to-linux.5803
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> i feel like we're doing JodaZ's homework
<lotuspsychje> ive read about that germany installed mass ubuntu network before
<lotuspsychje> maybe its because they need win progs to run properly on it
<daftykins> might just be this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<daftykins> :)
<lotuspsychje> roflol
 * daftykins facepalms 
<lotuspsychje> n00bnight :p
<daftykins> "The weekend has landed"
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> will another question come or not
<daftykins> what a retard.
<daftykins> wileee: is this mcerb a regular troublemaker?
<daftykins> you mentioned an obsession with the channel? :)
<OerHeks> ﴾͡๏̯͡๏﴿
<lotuspsychje> lol
<wileee> daftykins, Not sure, they went straight to ignore here, they have all the troll accouterments. ;)
<wileee> they would not get the message, seemed attached to something, channel was one
<daftykins> ah :D
<wileee> I think they are lonely actually
<OerHeks> Are you lonely? good :-D ... or are you alone?
<wileee> no and yes here
<daftykins> i can see spacebug's tinfoil hat from here
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-08-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning pauljw and Nexuus
<Nexuus> ..morning
<lotuspsychje> evening to all
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks
<OerHeks> crazy weekend, welcome in the ubuntu jungle
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> like yoloswag ..
<OerHeks> mothers, keep your children busy please
<lotuspsychje> noob heaven
<lotuspsychje> lets create some order in the room :p
<lordievader> Is there a party in #ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> there will be at 16.04 launch :p
<daftykins> yay for new LTSs
<daftykins> the only real releases
<lotuspsychje> im curious hwo it will look like
<lotuspsychje> !16.04
<lotuspsychje> hmm no codename yet
<lotuspsychje> lil early :p
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Wily ain't even in Freeze yet.
<OerHeks> i thought there is ? http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-stupendously-hot-charmander-concept-looks-amazing-489645.shtml#sgal_0
<OerHeks> :-D
<lordievader> Ah, wait never mind, freeze was 2 days ago.
<lotuspsychje> yeah that article is nice
<lotuspsychje> i really hope they will renew dash totaly
<lordievader> I hope Kubuntu will see an 16.04.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> brb
<lotuspsychje> the graveyard has returned to calmness :p
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Orange-theme-for-Win10-552797628
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> beatifull desktop with spyware inside
<lotuspsychje> https://system76.com/laptops/serval
<lotuspsychje> nice beast
<OerHeks> click click click ... $3099
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> nice price :p
<lotuspsychje> for the r$ch folks
<daftykins> :S
<lotuspsychje> i wonder how that machine would perform with samsung 850 pro ssd
<daftykins> hehehe
<daftykins> they sell those in M2 don't they?
<daftykins> i'd not get a system with a SATA OS disk anymore
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> and 10 years warranty on the pro 850
<lotuspsychje> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/global/html/support/warranty.html
<OerHeks> live xp grinn
<Bashing-om> "Oh, Ubuntu, you are my favorite Linux-based operating system" --Dr. Sheldon Cooper, Ph.D.
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> said using his silly alienware toy
<wileee> sheldon does a complete wipe and install, and makes some comment on slow something, that is a funny scene
<pauljw> funny show
<daftykins> be nice if you could get versions without the canned laughter
<pauljw> yeah
<pauljw> of course if they did that, we nerds wouldn't know when we're supposed to laugh...
<daftykins> ;]
<wileee> gotta sedate yourself to ignore them and the real world, watching tv
<pauljw> true, that's why i'm usually here on the computer, don't watch much tv.
<Bashing-om> commercials and canned laughter, why I no longer watch the boob tube .
<pauljw> oh man, commercials drive me nuts.  i remember when cable tv meant that you didn't have commercials...  times sure have changed.  and the content, there are things that my daughter doesn't need to see or hear!!
<Bashing-om> +10 , If my daughter can not see it, I should not be watching it either .
<pauljw> :) that's true too
<pauljw> biab
<pauljw> !I
<JanC> the most troubling things for your daughter to see would be kids TV, I guess
<OerHeks> 24 hrs cartoons ..
<daftykins> what about seeing #ubuntu *cough*
<JanC> she can learn about human & alien behaviour there
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-08-23
<pauljw> gnite all
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: nihao :p
<cfhowlett> hey hey.
<lotuspsychje> smart4ss haleluja :p
<lotuspsychje> been coming here very day with silly questions
<cfhowlett> nah.  silliest question award goes to the guy who asked "Hey!  What hacker software is Mr. Robot using on his ubunut?"
<lotuspsychje> 2nd bombing in china cfhowlett ? i hope you dont live near?
<lotuspsychje> haha
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, tianjin is about 60 miles away so ... "safe".
<lotuspsychje> mr robot :p
<lotuspsychje> ouch, still not very far
<lotuspsychje> howdy lordievader :p
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ObrienDave> !mint
<ubot5> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wileee> lol
<ObrienDave> some ding-a-ling asking about mint in #blender ROFL
<daftykins> :S
<OerHeks> mint is a blender ..
<OerHeks> in*
<ObrienDave> yea, made no sense to me either LOL
<OerHeks> does it fit on a cd?
<ObrienDave> nope
<ObrienDave> ;P
<ObrienDave> blender, yes. mint, no way LOL
<Bashing-om> Hey guys, I just worked a Nvidia driver re-install .. and the Nvidia 355 version is now available in the 14.04 repo .
<daftykins> :O
<OerHeks> not here ..
<OerHeks> (15.04)
<wileee> Bashing-om, Udita looks like a msdos with gpt sigs in the mbr, at a quick glance, was making some toast,
<Bashing-om> wileee: I gt side tracked .. will return .
<Bashing-om> Guys " sudo ubuntu-drivers list >> nvidia-355 : woohooo !
<wileee> no prob, of course, big HD I just wonder what is there
<Bashing-om> wileee: Like you - mixed partitioning schemes; sda as msdos and sdb as GPT - not at all sure how to handle such a situation . If we boot from sda how does grub handle chainloading the OS on the sdb drive in GPT ? I just do not know .
<wileee> Bashing-om, Rods has a fix that wipes the gpt, but it is always a risk, http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<wileee> never seen it fail on the channel, but I watch my back, lol
<wileee> can't tell either if the sdb is a flash
<Bashing-om> wileee: Next question in respect to udita, is why does not 'parted' show us the partitioning on the sdb drive ? Humm ..
<wileee> if the hd and flash are reversed as well not knowing what all is on either
<wileee> sda is huge however
<Bashing-om> wileee: Is not the GPT limit at 4 terabytes ? Then that large GPT is required for addressing ?
<ObrienDave> gpt limit is something like 128 exabytes
<wileee> I thought it was somewhere above 2tb or so was gpt in general, I have two external 2tb hd's both msdos
<ObrienDave> 2TB limit for MBR
<ObrienDave> above 2TB you need GPT
<wileee> Bashing-om, Your point on a uefi/bios is important I believe, I've just not had a uefi to mess with.
<wileee> I would normally have the user run the bootinfo script, it helps me anyway.
<wileee> anyway coffee time for me, not a big issue other than the data there, that's as close to ocd I go regularly in worrying about.
<Bashing-om> wileee: I be in the same boat. I surely hate making an error, and not having direct experience, well I am slow to make a suggestion in respect to GPT/UEFI . Given time, we can muddle through it .// Looks like udita may have got impatient and left ?
<wileee> yeah left, lucky us, maybe doing a backup if there lucky
<wileee> their*
<ObrienDave> they're ;P
<wileee> Bashing-om, as far as I know I have never bricked any computer besides my own, I worry about that always, I'm with you on that.
<wileee> I'm only protecting my own booty though, always self serving here, ;)
<Bashing-om> wileee: Yeah ! .. I got where I am today by breaking my system(s) many many times. I did learn to dual boot and not mess up my work station too much .
<Bashing-om> wileee: udita: Does not UEFI system require GPT partition scheme ?
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-22
<OerHeks> cat burglar @ Ecuadorian embassy https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/767543410936909824
<OerHeks> miauw
<OerHeks> Hillary wants you
<ducasse> good morning!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o .. tis a good one .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> trollz :p
<Bashing-om> Bout my going home time .. as ustal when you show up :)
<ducasse> \o
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - work today?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: no, day off and its nice weather :p
<ducasse> ah, nice :) looks like it's going to rain here..
<lotuspsychje> 33°here
 * lotuspsychje grabs a watergun
<ducasse> :) 10° and cloudy
<lotuspsychje> brrrr
<ducasse> have you seen the humble bundle programming books pack?
<lotuspsychje> no?
<ducasse> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/joy-of-coding-book-bundle
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> didnt realize bundle did something else then games
<ducasse> me neither, got a tip from a friend.
<lotuspsychje> anyways, breakfast time guys
<lotuspsychje> have a good one!
<ducasse> enjoy :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx :p
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-24
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Central Italy ? what ?
<OerHeks> earthquake
<OerHeks> pope fell out of bed
<OerHeks> http://quakes.globalincidentmap.com/
<Bashing-om> And ratteled the dishes :) .
<Bashing-om> Outa here guys , yall have fun without me - 'til I return .
<tayto> exit
<ducasse> morning all
<daftykins> heya \o how goes it?
<ducasse> hi daftykins! good, thanks - how are you doing?
<daftykins> yeah not too bad ta :) sadly got a user claiming i'm being sexist in a help channel though - sigh :(
<daftykins> think it's one where the questions i'm asking aren't understood, so it's clearly my fault ;)
<ducasse> urgh, i got jumped on by a troll yesterday. all of a sudden he started sending me these really nasty pm's.
<daftykins> ah those are nasty
<daftykins> or the ones that follow for weeks, blech
<daftykins> the "fans" as i think of them ;)
<ducasse> :)
<ducasse> how's the soldering going?
<daftykins> hehe still not done any more!
<daftykins> kit is sat there patiently awaiting it though
<ducasse> but you fixed the caps?
<daftykins> sure did, though that board, CPU, RAM and heatsink are just sat with no case to go in as-is
<daftykins> it was more just a "what the hell?" kind of job
<ducasse> hehe - done plenty of those myself :)
<ducasse> i think i've found a small bug in the lxc tools, btw
<ducasse> inside one of my containers it reports 350mb used, while lxc-info says >20gb
<daftykins> tiny bug! :D
<ducasse> i asked in #ubuntu-server, but got no response
<daftykins> crikey that's one memory leak alright
<daftykins> if real
<ducasse> the host clearly is not using >20gb, so i'm thinking it may just be something in the code that keeps track of used mem
<daftykins> ah reet
<ducasse> i'm wondering whether to upgrade lxc to the version in proposed and test again.
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt! with backed up configs anywho :)
 * ducasse has btrfs snapshots :)
<daftykins> o: look at you
<ducasse> this is my 'experimentation' box
<daftykins> i'm trying to buy this Dell Outlet laptop for a client since i spotted it last night but their site is broken for that one exact item right now XD
<daftykins> phones only open in 75 mins
<ducasse> what kind of laptop - xps?
<daftykins> yep XPS13 9350, i5 model same as mine for £650 - the site also has a 10% off coupon right now
<daftykins> i took it to a client and showed him it, he held it and was sold immediately XD
<ducasse> :)
<ducasse> good deal, too.
<daftykins> Outlet machines are pretty ace, they're £999 normally i think for this spec
<ducasse> i'd love one of those, my laptop is an old hp. bit of a wreck, but it works.
<daftykins> probably a new model soon for the intel kaby lake chips that are sampling now
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> a mate said he'd buy my sandybridge i5 asus, but he hasn't been to get it yet / paid me
<ducasse> tried to put in an ssd, but it refused to recognize it because of the blacklist.
<daftykins> oh yeah i remember you said, mindblowing - if they're anything like the IBM/Lenovo ones there are folks out there that write modified BIOSs
<ducasse> yes, i've got an image that supposedly works, but i daren't try it until i've got a backup machine
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> still blown away by the old graphics card of mine that made 3 different motherboards think their BIOSs had been corrupted
<ducasse> *boggles*
<ducasse> that's a new one on me.
<daftykins> but only if you unplugged the PSU...
<daftykins> (CMOS batteries were fine)
<daftykins> also i think that card would still work fine in my skylake desktop
<daftykins> oh, are you much of a gamer? the new Deus Ex unlocked yesterday :)
<ducasse> no, i don't game much these days :) i stopped about a decade ago :)
<daftykins> do you know the series?
<ducasse> yes, but the only thing i play is civ5.
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/js2uyxhshcacs5m/AABH0SHSl18qLZDDz8-rkdz4a?dl=0
<daftykins> i just took a few snaps was all
<ducasse> that's seriously pretty...
<ducasse> the light in the 2nd snap...
<daftykins> it already drops down to 45fps in places despite the new monster hardware!
<ducasse> didn't you have a 1070?
<daftykins> yep
<ducasse> wow
<daftykins> i put everything on max @ 1920x1200 first, it was down to 12fps
<daftykins> disabled MSAA (12fps was it on 8x) then it became 45+
<ducasse> what the hell kind of hardware do they want you to have?
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> only future folks need apply
<ducasse> "runs best on cray clusters"
<daftykins> you can literally say "wow man that PC is cray"
<ducasse> :)
<ducasse> i worked for sun norway at one point, we played quake on a sunfire 10000 :)
<ducasse> that was fun :)
<daftykins> ooooh you know for fun earlier i tried connecting into my old account at Uni, which i graduated in 2008... still worked O_O
<daftykins> they used to be sun workstations with solaris on, but it appears they've virtualised that one now and it seemed to be RHEL
<ducasse> we had a machine at sun that was for techs to experiment on, that is still running.
<ducasse> i think one of them adopted it.
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> sun guy's son
<ducasse> it was an e450 until 6 months ago, now it's rhel.
<daftykins> http://toastytech.com/guis/solcdegeneral.png
<daftykins> still cringe when i see solaris
<ducasse> cde wasn't as bad as openwindows, though
<ducasse> one thing i miss is my old nextstation - that was a cool machine
<daftykins> hmm skinny looking things
<ducasse> the gui was just so nice compared to other unix guis
<ducasse> what games do you play other than deus ex?
<daftykins> still going on Hitman right now
<daftykins> put over 36 hours into that one :D
<ducasse> is that the same series that i played 15+ years ago?
<daftykins> yep!
<ducasse> cool :)
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rmf79i0o8lv9p0t/AACBdJ5gYlc6vBfvzr1w4GQNa?dl=0
<daftykins> looks like it might've been sunblade 100's we had in this one lab at uni
<daftykins> cringeworthily slow, i sat on the department SSH gateway once XD a network simulation took 3x longer than a machine that wasn't the gateway
<daftykins> can only imagine the poor people remoting in at the time must've had one character per minute display...
<ducasse> :)
<ducasse> seen this? https://www.humblebundle.com/books/joy-of-coding-book-bundle
<daftykins> ooh my
<daftykins> not sure how i feel about ebooks though
<daftykins> i've not learnt anything technical from a book before o0
<ducasse> i like paper better, but bought these yesterday. wanted a couple of them, and the price is ok.
<ducasse> always wanted to learn lisp :)
<daftykins> someone linked to some microsoft guy who'd made a huge list of free ones the other day, so i wget them but a lot are rubbish
<daftykins> like single page inserts for 'keyboard shortcuts in $MS_Office_application version #'
<ducasse> not very useful, that...
<daftykins> hmm lets see i filtered as many as i could down to each product but ended up only with 19 for windows 10
<daftykins> and a few of those are two copies in different formats
<daftykins> c'moooon 40 mins 'til phone lines open :P
<ducasse> hehe, does your client need that machine so badly? :)
<ducasse> limited number of them?
<daftykins> well i leave the island on the 8th
<daftykins> not sure it'll even come in time in fact, but yeah the stock goes quite quickly on the outlet
<daftykins> but i also have other things to do which also only open at 9am
<ducasse> ic. they should be able to deliver before then, shouldn't they?
<daftykins> they tend to dispatch pretty slowly, not sure
<ducasse> did you see the pcworld article on amd zen?
<ducasse> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3109327/hardware/let-the-cpu-wars-begin-amd-shows-its-zen-cpu-can-compete-with-intels-best.html
<daftykins> i saw the heavily biased 'benchmark' yeah :)
<ducasse> i still have hopes, though. can't hurt if amd gets it's act together.
<daftykins> oh it'd be ace if they got back in the game yeah
<Ben64> aw yiss
<daftykins> just i saw what their claims are like with their latest graphics card release... and was not impressed
<Ben64> 32 core cpu :Q_
<daftykins> well as the old saying goes, 32 x 0 is not a lot
<daftykins> ;)
<Ben64> i like amd
<Ben64> great multithreaded performance
<daftykins> i was under the impression even that hasn't compared for some time
<ducasse> i used to love amd, but i wouldn't buy one today..
<Ben64> usually have two games running 24/7 in wine, firefox with a ton of tabs, chrome with a ton of tabs, mythtv, transcoding, blah blah
<daftykins> oh please browsers don't count
<daftykins> :P
<Ben64> they do the way i use em
<Ben64> ben64    32440 40.0 11.2 3431624 1843612 ?     Sl   Aug18 3407:03 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<daftykins> i have a client who keeps a good 8+ Firefox windows open with 30 tabs in each :( lots of repetition, too
<ducasse> i've just cleaned up my browser, down to two windows with <10 tabs each. i'm so proud :)
<daftykins> he reads the Financial Times website a lot, they used to have this flash advert that would crash it multiple times daily O_O
<daftykins> (i didn't have an adblocker on his machine because, being a senior user it was easier not to make things non-standard in the past)
<daftykins> haha
<ducasse> i have a _serious_ attention span problem, alright? ;)
<daftykins> :D whenever i've left tabs open overnight i never feel in the mood come the morning XD
<ducasse> half of my tabs tend to be github projects that look 'interesting' :)
<daftykins> oooh
<daftykins> Ben64: i feel like you would benefit from more than one box ;)
<daftykins> i haven't bought AMD for anyone since the Athlon64 :(
<Ben64> model name	: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1045T Processor
<Ben64> works great for me
<Ben64> looking forward to zen
<daftykins> you can't say that when you haven't had everything since, though
<Ben64> need to get a new case too
<daftykins> sure it works, else you'd have replaced it ;)
<Ben64> i can say what it works great for me
<daftykins> only with a tonne of caveats
<daftykins> like "excluding everything that has been released since which outperforms it..."
<Ben64> more performance for what
<Ben64> i'm never waiting on anything
<daftykins> i find this a strange thing to challenge, so i'm going to leave this one alone, sorry
<Ben64> cool me too
<daftykins> 20 mins gogogo!
<Ben64> 20 mins..?
<daftykins> waiting for 9am for places i need to call to open
<Ben64> oh far away places
<daftykins> nah same timezone
<Ben64> far away from me
<Ben64> 18 mins till 1am
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> yep BST here
<Ben64> just looks like beastmaster to me
<daftykins> o0
<Ben64> from FFXI
<daftykins> never played any of the franchise
<Ben64> jobs are abbreviated with 3 letters, BST is beastmaster
<Ben64> ffxi is the online one
<ducasse> guessing that's 'british standard time' or something, not 'bullshit time'?
<daftykins> ducasse: ;) indeed
<Ben64> now i gotta figure out how to save/load stuff in unity3d
<Ben64> bleh
<daftykins> ducasse: oh that's why i'm rushing, the 10% coupon expires at the end of the month
<ducasse> aaah, i see! that's a good reason.
<ducasse> i'm on my last week of 250mbps, got it for free over the summer.
<daftykins> i didn't sleep so i'm slipping a bit :>
<daftykins> d'aww
<daftykins> what'll you drop to?
<ducasse> 150
<daftykins> XD
<ducasse> so i'm not crushed or anything.
<daftykins> yeah that's definitely not a kick in the teeth
<ducasse> just can't justify paying for 250.
<daftykins> i'd love more upload than the 5Mb i have
<ducasse> i have 20 now, drops to 15. it'd be nice with more.
<daftykins> mmm, we always get these people in #kodi that want to play video from their home servers on phones or tablets when out and about - naturally most immediately fall at the upload requirement - transcoded or not
<daftykins> users are crazy (:
<ducasse> they have weird expectations some times.
<ducasse> some guy spamming his new github toy in #ubuntu...
<daftykins> smells off topic to me ;)
<ducasse> i can't be bothered to confront him, he'll go away soon enough. have you seen the 'antipsychiatry' spammer?
<ducasse> that guy is seriously off his meds. 'mossad is remotely monitoring my brain!'
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> nope sounds like a common freenode user though ;)
<ducasse> less than 12 minutes to go, daftykins :)
<daftykins> less than 2!
<ducasse> sorry, misread clock :)
<daftykins> though you might be more accurate as to when someone would pick up!
<ducasse> that might be true.
<daftykins> bit puzzled at the opening hours when they're usually in the east anyway...
<daftykins> huzzah \o/
<daftykins> mission one complete
<ducasse> laptop ordered?
<daftykins> yep, amusingly the guy tried the site himself and saw the error :D
<daftykins> they don't believe me!
<ducasse> not even after trying it?
<daftykins> only after :> said he reported it to their website team
<ducasse> well, job done - even _their_ job :)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i tried to report a flaw with ebay's UK website a while back, got through 5 different support people but eventually just got blanked
<daftykins> utterly useless :)
<ducasse> even worse if you try to report security problems...
<daftykins> i can sympathise with why those security researchers sometimes have to just publish their findings, they probably try to do the right thing and get the kind of experience i had
<ducasse> yes, some even get reported to authorities.
<daftykins> figures!
<ducasse> i read an article about a guy that found a vuln in the in-flight systems on a plane, the fbi was waiting when they landed.
<Ben64> i always poke around in the in flight wifi when i'm bored on a plane
<ducasse> you might end up with steel bracelets if you do that too much :)
<daftykins> :D
<ducasse> another happy customer in #ubuntu, this one even bowed :)
<daftykins> crikey
<ducasse> he was so excited to get his hwe upgrade fixed :)
<daftykins> those things are pretty messy i find
<ducasse> he was still on the utopic hwe stack...
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> i install from 14.04.1 media and stay on the 3.13 kernel ;)
<daftykins> i can understand HWE for desktops and newer hardware support, but for my VMs... nope
<ducasse> different scenario, indeed. he wanted the latest x stack etc.
<daftykins> *nod*
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<OerHeks> nom nom 24 core Power9 http://www.nextplatform.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/ibm-hot-chips-power9-die.jpg
<BluesKaj> wow OerHeks that makes my quadcore i3 look pretty simple :-)
<OerHeks> Not sure the price will be ..
<BluesKaj> mucho buckos I'm sure
<ducasse> i friend recently did a project on a power8, he couldn't manage to load it more than 11% no matter what he did :)
<Bashing-om> Hey EriC^^ ; glad to see ya back on .
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om
<EriC^^> you as well :)
<Bashing-om> Let's see what we can learn today, huh ?
<EriC^^> sure
<Bashing-om> That is ..... providing we want to go there :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-25
<OerHeks> sweet .. CVE-2016-2183, CVE-2016-6329 https://sweet32.info/
<hggdh> yay. Good bye, 3DES
<dax> https://mozilla.github.io/server-side-tls/ssl-config-generator/ <3
<hggdh> the current attack is hard, but it is bound to get faster as times go
<dax> a few years ago we decided to toss out compatibility for non-sane browsers at work. been using the Modern settings from there since
<hggdh> the amount of sites I have seen still using weak encryption is amazing. And it did not help to explain why it was a bad idea
<hggdh> (this was on non-HTTPS work)
<Bashing-om> OK, end of my day .. seee ya on my flip side.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse
<OerHeks> 93 F / 34'C
<nacc> OerHeks: so tempted to just say "get a better supported printer"
<OerHeks> nacc, he tried to install some i3386 stuff yesterday, and not willing to tell what guide he followed
<OerHeks> so i let him be ..
<OerHeks> 6 lines to avoid an answer, *sigh*
<nacc> OerHeks: sigh, indeed
<OerHeks> seen this? sweet .. CVE-2016-2183, CVE-2016-6329 https://sweet32.info/
<nacc> fun!
<Bashing-om> wafflejock: WB :)
<wafflejock> hey Bashing-om :) yeah I was out of the IRC world again for near a year there, working on contract stuff and trying to maintain other projects, been too busy to come chat but gonna have more time again here soon I think
<Bashing-om> Hey, then all is good, and propects for us are better . I had missed you .
<wafflejock> :) thanks was missing the chat and you all as well, glad to see you're still helping people to stay on track and being a great linux citizen.  Soon I won't have two IDEs and a million tabs open so will have the mental space and memory to try and lend a hand again.
<Bashing-om> :) the load here is not so heavy that sharing the load helps bunches !
<daftykins> \o
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-26
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<CodFection> trump 2016
<OerHeks> nacc, i want 3.12 ..
<nacc> heh
<OerHeks> :-D
<nacc> in case folks haven't seen (not sure how widely broadcast) the support length of 16.04.x is changing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<nacc> should mean we can just ask in #ubuntu are you on hwe or not
<nacc> and it only means one thing (16.04.0/1/current)
<nacc> although they have made it a bit more confusing by adding a few extra classes
<nacc> so not only is there hwe-rolling (iirc, that's the naming, it might have changed again), there's also 'edge' which just follows the latest kernel available (meaning it would pick the 18.04 kernel early, aiui)
<OerHeks> yeas, i have noticed the HWE troubles.. good point asking for HWE directly, saves a lot of time
<nacc> it will, i think, be a lot less confusing than 14.04.x
<OerHeks> i think it is pointless, using 14.04 + hwe, just upgrade to 16
<OerHeks> but then again, systemD will be fun!
<dax> systemd*
<nacc> OerHeks: oh i agree, and with 16.04.1 out, at least now ther is just 14.04.0/1/5, i think it's mostly a good test of kernel compat *before* dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> is this a hack attempt? * Received a malformed DCC request from BlackHat. or just a dcc ..
<ducasse> with a nick like 'blackhat' he's probably a 12 year old kid who's been watching mr robot
<dax> probably trying to use one of the incredibly out of date DCC exploits
<BluesKaj> i think someone was talking about the same thing at ##linux the other day
<BluesKaj> complaining actually
<OerHeks> Yeah i had a feeling those attempts do not work. but not sure, thanks for answering.
<Bashing-om> !info cron
<ubot5> cron (source: cron): process scheduling daemon. In component main, is important. Version 3.0pl1-128ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 67 kB, installed size 245 kB
<daftykins> !info kodi trusty
<ubot5> Package kodi does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> !info kodi
<ubot5> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 71 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-27
<Bashing-om> Hitting the rain locker ... back in a bit .
<OerHeks> tomorrow thunder and rain .. i put shampoo in my hair and let the dog out
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Uh Huh ^^, been there done that too . Try life with no water heater and on a very cold well for water . Welcome them summer rains and water running off the roof !
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/25-awesome-unexpected-things-powered-linux
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<blackflow> linuxperia: so just to finish my though from #ubuntu. the thing is, the license does not _require_ anyone, even google, to pay for such use. if google would donate to Canonical, or use paid services that's another thing, but, as I said, don't count on it.
<linuxperia> blackflow: thanks for the clarification. but you said itslef that canoncial can request payment for trademark usage see canonical can only enfornce payments for trademark (ab)use.
<linuxperia> it looks like here is where we have a difference in understanding
<linuxperia> i am paying for ubuntu servers about 200 USD on the gcloud every month
<blackflow> linuxperia: no, you're paying for gcloud. whatever you install there is not part of that price.
<linuxperia> they make a business buy offerung ubuntu server images with the ubuntu logo owned by canonical
<blackflow> that's the very important distinction.
<blackflow> linuxperia: and as far as I understand it, it's Fair Use.
<linuxperia> hmmmm i have difficulties to understand this. gcloud without the software  provided by canonical makes no sense. nobody of all customers buy only the gcloud platform they want a end product
<linuxperia> what you are saying is the restaurant is offering the empty bottle and reuqire to be paid for the glass bottle
<blackflow> you can't compare SaaS/PaaS with retail
<blackflow> the GPL license allows anyone to distribute it, and if oyu modify it, you're obliged to attach the source code as well.
<linuxperia> the coca cola drink however the reason why you decied to visit a restaurant hwoever is offered for free so only the usage of glass has to be paid. in a court this make no sense
<blackflow> that means I can sell Ubuntu linux, literally sell it, but I probably can't call it Ubuntu because that'd be trademark violation.
<blackflow> I could call it MyLinux and say it's based on Ubuntu.
<linuxperia> yeah but they call it ubuntu
<blackflow> except they're not selling the images, they're selling PaaS
<blackflow> the preinstalled images is convenience, you can install whatever you want via private images
<blackflow> linuxperia: want a car analogy? Say you're selling cars. Say there's a company giving out car radios for free. So you sell your car with preinstalled car radio. It's a convenience, and you're not charging anything for the radio. the price is the same with or without the radio.
<linuxperia> hmmmmm look the moment you use the name of a product which your bussiness at the end is based and without it can not work or brings a value anymore to the customer
<linuxperia> you are obligated to pay for it
<linuxperia> google use this registered canonical name
<blackflow> linuxperia: look, if that were the case then every distro under the sun would flourish from royalties form every hosting company out there. Because, what about RedHat? What about ArchLinux? SuSE? Gentoo? FreeBSD? ...
<linuxperia> and without it there product would be of no use for the customer
<blackflow> linuxperia: excpet you're not selling the product, you're selling the platform.
<blackflow> *the product = server image
<linuxperia> yeah but they need to go to court really
<blackflow> they won't because there's no grounds
<linuxperia> i have expected that a big portion of my money goes to canonical as customer and that i support that way canonical
<blackflow> I don't think so.
<linuxperia> blackflow: it does not matter if you sell the platform or image in my point of view
<linuxperia> what matters is what the end customer has in the end
<blackflow> yeah but your point of view is wrong. The license itself does not demand it. and just including the preinstalled images with their full legal name falls under fair use
<linuxperia> if he ends up with a canonical ubuntu server then they are not paid for the platform but for the ubuntu server
<blackflow> linuxperia: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy
<blackflow> look under 1. Summary
<blackflow> it basically allows you to redistribute the unmodified Ubuntu, for free.
<blackflow> I think the OVH thing happened because OVH modifies it.
<blackflow> Same thing happened with Firefox and Debian, Debian was modifying it and Mozilla enforced the trademark, so Iceweasel was born
<linuxperia> if i were canonical i will for sure go to court and if they fear reputation loose then they should make a agreement with a third party that goes after the hosting companies. as a customer when i choose a ubuntu server then i expect that the money goes to canonical as at the end they lift the heavy weight
<blackflow> so the license and the trademark law allow you to include / redistribute Ubuntu in your PaaS product, unmodified, with no monetary obligation.
<linuxperia> yeah but the google images are modified too they include a lot of google stuff too
<blackflow> linuxperia: that'd be one great source of income and I'm sure if it made legal sense, Canonical would do it and then Ubuntu would perish.
<blackflow> linuxperia: don't confuse "installed software" with modified images.
<blackflow> linuxperia: bottom line, I don't know if google is paying any royalties to Canonical, all I think is "don't bet on it".
<linuxperia> ookey looks like your more informed. maybe canoncial should look after some small distro that is used in hosting companys and use it as a proxy before the court
<linuxperia> that way they can fight before the court without to loose reputation
<blackflow> they'd lose reputation in a heartbeat as the news would break within seconds on every twitter and facebook :)
<blackflow> it _is_ 2016 btw ;)
<linuxperia> yeah this is probably the main reason they dont do it even me as a customer who pay money would like that this money goes to canonical
<linuxperia> i would still do it. look for a distro developer that can not loose much and then let him start court battles
<linuxperia> when somebody start saying its canonical deny it :-)
<linuxperia> blackflow: thanks to your support however it looks like i will be maybe able to effort buy also a canonical server support package. last time i looked it costed about 400 USD per Month
<blackflow> dunno. my current paying-for-Ubuntu efforts are limited to a $10 donation every 6 months when I download the new iso :)
<blackflow> I also donate my time reporting bugs and helping out people on IRC ;)
<linuxperia> its on my buy list and hope to maked it soon with my business so i am able to afford it. ahh donating that is a great possibility too yes.
<linuxperia> well this could be a alternative for me too if i dont make it then :-)
<linuxperia> need to go. work awaiting me. thanks a lot for the help and the discussion. wish you all a great weekend.
<blackflow> have fun! ;)
<linuxperia> you too
<linuxperia> blackflow: ahh btw a simple solution for canonical could be to block all hoster ips from the package repository that use ubuntu server images but refuses to pay royalities i would do it that if i were canonical !
<linuxperia> easy clean solution
<OerHeks> How would we see who is using a fork and who is using plain ubuntu?
<linuxperia> OerHecks: Hosters that got identified to use Canoninical Ubuntu and reuqire Money for it from its Customers but reject to pay Royalities  to Canonical get its identifies IP adresses blocked. The moment they offer a commercial ubuntu based Solution they should be required to pay Royalities aka being whitelisted their IP Adresses
<linuxperia> why should canonical waste bandwidth to comercial hosters that refuses to pay royalities
<OerHeks> linuxperia, how do you tell those hosters have no license with Canonical?
<linuxperia> let see how fast they start paying the money to canonical when its paying customer cant update or install packages anymore from canonical and its developers
<OerHeks> it is not the iso, but the support is what you pay for AFAIK
<OerHeks> * nor updates
<linuxperia> its waste of bandwidth as canonical has to pay for the traffic everytime a comerical user want update its ubuntu server packages
<blackflow> not quite, there are (contributor) mirrors
<OerHeks> If i was a pro user, i would get my own mirror to avoid such costs..
<OerHeks> not mentioning time, avoiding downtime and such
<linuxperia> hmmm okey mirrors could be problem but then its not canonicals problem as they dont waste money for the traffic and the hoster has to do modification then
<linuxperia> just block hoster ip adresses that refuses to pay royalities for the work canonical and its developers are doing. make it a little harder for them with such a easy solutions. no need to offer them access to updated security updates
<OerHeks> That would be a step back to the debian formula .. it is not the iso, nor the updates, it is the support that creates revenue
<OerHeks> and leaving machines without important updates, well we have enough zombie servers on the net
<OerHeks> ugly responsability if you ask me
<linuxperia> why is this canonical problem? i as a paying customer choose the official ubuntu and pay for it everybody else who does not want has to look for itslef
<linuxperia> how he keep his ubuntu from canonical going
<blackflow> linuxperia: do you know what CentOS essentially is? It's Red Hat Enterprise Linux without the names, logos, trademarks and proprietary software. If Canonical tried to block people form using Ubuntu on the grounds of trademark, you can bet a ton of community versions from Ubuntu SOURCES (which ubuntu us legally obliged to publish, like RHEL did) would crop up.
<OerHeks> Yes, and i am such fool that gives free support, as ubuntu member/volunteer ..
<linuxperia> blackflow: yeah but then they are not ubuntu anymore and people would think twice if they want pay google money to a non name or the official ubuntu release;-)
<blackflow> linuxperia: and does that also mean we have to pay to the Linux Foundation for every distro used because they have "Linux" in their names?
<linuxperia> only for access to the repo for commercial hosters
<linuxperia> dont get whats the problem. there are commercial hosters that capitilize on the work of canonical that invested millions of dollars in its product
<blackflow> good luck enforcing that :)
<blackflow> linuxperia: you do realize that vast majority of "Ubuntu" source code is not written by Canonical at all?
<linuxperia> that refuses to pay royalities even paying customer expect that some of the money they pay goes to canonical
<linuxperia> but the inforastructure is run by cannonical.
<OerHeks> royalties.. you keep saying that..
<linuxperia> you said tiself google want money for its platform
<linuxperia> so canonical should require commercial hoster to pay royalities
<linuxperia> for the usage of its platform too
<blackflow> then Debian should require from Ubuntu payments for the use of Debian Testing from which Ubuntu is forked.
<blackflow> Linux foundation too.
<linuxperia> if they refuse block the access for this commercial hosters
<blackflow> apt-get install postgresql? oh, no you won't. pay up first for using PostgreSQL(tm) on that command line! :)
<OerHeks> linuxperia, how do you tell those hosters have no license with Canonical?
<linuxperia> its ĵob by off canonical to idefnies such hosters. contact them by email or by phone as a interessted customers and ask if they have a liccesse agreement with canonical
<linuxperia> its simple
<linuxperia> if not bye
<linuxperia> good luck with no security updates offered by a crappy comercia hoster that refuses to pay royalities to ubuntu devs
<blackflow> ... or they would just strip all references to Ubuntu in their modified version, name it somethng else, and continue offering Ubuntu unmodified. no royalties needed.
<blackflow> and they're alled, by Fair Use, to state their distro is "Based on Ubuntu but modifed for x and y". Just like OVH does based on CentOS
<blackflow> *allowed
<linuxperia> well but then they are approaching a dangerous path as this modification arent ubuntu anymore and would abuse the trademark
<linuxperia> if they still insist to call it ubuntu
<blackflow> not if they change the name
<linuxperia> yeah but then i would not buy it anymore
<blackflow> I don't think you understand the core of the issue here. Nobody is obliged to pay to Canonical for redistributing Ubuntu, unmodified. period.
<blackflow> if you modify it, like OVH did, then you're forced to make a deal with Canonical and then Canonical can sue you for Trademark violation, if you don't comply.
<blackflow> Is Ubuntu offered by default on Google compute modified?
<blackflow> so if you modify it, stop calling it Ubuntu (and probably need to strip all the references to Ubuntu and Canonical as well) and you're done.
<linuxperia> exactly so blocking access to this comerical hosters redistributing unmodified ubuntu server images is best and easy solution to fors them pay royalities by blocked their ips to the repo platform. the moment they start modify it they are obligated to pay or rebrand/rename it which then customers will refuse to pay for as they want the original ;-)
<OerHeks> your customers get the wrong idea, you do not pay for the iso /images. just for support.
<OerHeks> running around in circles ..
<blackflow> linuxperia: I'm pretty sure that would backfire against Canonical
<linuxperia> blackflow: nooo dont think soo i would do it if i were canonical as everything else comes to a rape nearly. canonical would just defend its legal user base from commercial hosters that dont want pay their share for the platform usage even they recieve money from its customers for it  :-)
<blackflow> that's not how it works.
<blackflow> because then Debian could ask Canonical to pay up for all the debs Ubuntu is using straight from Debian.
<blackflow> and the avalanche would continue to all the makers of all the software in Ubuntu.
<blackflow> (not developed by Canonical)
<linuxperia> blackflow: so this approach works then as you see so we both agree you just think it could produce some side effects he he he
<OerHeks> I think there are a few assumptions here, and license misunderstanding.
<blackflow> it wouldn't work, that's my point. theory is one thing, practice another.
<linuxperia> OerHeks: its not about the licesses its about the usage of the platform blackflow insits that google recive money for offering a server platform instead server solution for ends customers. so in this case canonical can require commercial hosters to pay them for their platform too.
<blackflow> I'm insisting only on stating that nobody is _obliged_ to pay for unmodified Ubuntu. And if you block anyone from accessing the repo, I am sure an argument can be made that you're violating GPL...
<blackflow> and in fact, it's not payment for modified ubuntu, it's trademark violation if you redistribute modified ubuntu and call it ubuntu.
<OerHeks> ah, now we are getting to the point: google asks money for their server-park.. not the software. canonical does not offer serverspace, just tools and support.
<blackflow> so if you're a company making money on offering Ubuntu, so what? that's how the entire FOSS world works.
<blackflow> precisely. when you pay for gcloud, you pay for the PaaS, not for software installed (unless it's Google's or something like that)
<OerHeks> openstack/juju/landscape ..
<blackflow> you can remove and install YourOwnOS, and the price would not change
<linuxperia> OerHeks: yeah support delivered by its distro platform payed and run by canonical for non commercial usage.
<OerHeks> Canonical does not pay me :-(
<linuxperia> canonical is not obligated to offer access to comercial hosters to its distro platform
<OerHeks> i come cheap, as i have to accept any job-offer :-D
<blackflow> linuxperia: actually, it IS obliged, per GPL
<blackflow> at least, it IS obliged to give unrestricted access to the source
<blackflow> so the "evil commercial hoster" can choose to download the source debs and build their own ubuntu.
<OerHeks> oops, , please don't read this sabdfl
<blackflow> OerHeks: really... that's like those emails with mile long disclaimers AT THE END saying that if you're not the intended recipient you should not read blah blah blah.... OMRGREALY! BUT I HAD TO READ THROUGH TO REACH THE DISCLAIMER! :)
<linuxperia> blackflow: well this will come again to a modificaiton of the original ubuntu product if he decide so
<blackflow> linuxperia: nope. taking sources and rebuilding from sources is not modifying it.
<blackflow> you seem to suggest Canonical forcibly extort money from commercial users of Ubuntu who don't pay some fictive license that doesn't exist.
<linuxperia> he will need to change the source list i asume to be able install debs
<blackflow> even if Canonical said, Okay, from now on, Commercial use of these binaries is payable, the GPL states Oh hell no, give out the sources! any anyone can use the source instead of binaries... I mean c'mon, its not like that never happened:   CENTOS
<linuxperia> give them the source okey no problem
<linuxperia> they can have a cd rom
<blackflow> linuxperia: what you're suggesting is just like what Red Hat does. You can't access RHEL binaries without subscription but you CAN and CentOS did, download the sources and rebuild RHEL sans trademarks.
<OerHeks> ubuntu does some change, here and there, but that is al written down, so reversing is an easy job, you just end up with debian-unstable
<blackflow> OerHeks: plus all the canonical specific, GPL'd stuff.
<linuxperia> OerHecks: good point so thus ones who dont want to see some of the money they pay go to canonical will have to change to debian then. so what?
<blackflow> linuxperia: so if Canonical did that, what do you think prevents a company the size of Google to download the sources and rebuild Ubuntu?
<linuxperia> nothing but then its has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<linuxperia> its not ubuntu
<blackflow> of course it is :)
<linuxperia> nooo they will have to change it
<blackflow> you can even call it Ubuntu, per current license.
<linuxperia> look i do really think this is the right way for canonical. i have nothing more to say.
<OerHeks> the name ubuntu is free. not the logo.
<brushdemon> hrm
<linuxperia> thanks a lot for all the discussion.
<OerHeks> yw, i likes this conversation.
<OerHeks> c/liked
<blackflow> linuxperia: I'd tell you what I'd do first thing, if that happened. I'd stop using Ubuntu and switch to Debian tesing.
<blackflow> *testing
<linuxperia> why dont make any sense. you pay the money either way to the hoster. you want switch to debian if your hoster instead to keep all the money decide to give a part of it to canonical and its developer you will then switch to debian? does not make sense for me. have to go work waits. i liked the discussion too :-) have all great weekend
<blackflow> linuxperia: I mean the part if Canonical blocked Commercial use of Ubuntu wihtout paying. my company uses Ubuntu, we contribute back i other ways, plus some donations.
<blackflow> so if Canonical went the greedy Oracle way, I'd stop supporting it. simple.
<blackflow> because 90% of hte software we use is not Canonical's. Python, PostgreSQL, uWSGI, PHP, Perl, .....
<OerHeks> A company that uses open source, does give money to projects, just because it is tax deductable.
<OerHeks> and buys coffee as it is the opensource oil nr 1 here
<blackflow> sure. but this whole discussion came out of the idea that paying for Google compute PaaS results with any of that money going to Canonical because you can use preinstalled Ubuntu images.
<OerHeks> 'preinstalled' so tweaked to their platform
<blackflow> I don't know if it does, all I'm sayng Google is not obliged to, and I wouldn't count on them paying anything in support to Canonical. Google is a major Open Source contributor themselves and they do sponsor non-profits.
<blackflow> I remember a few years ago a few hundred grand was donated to FreeBSD, and I'm sure there's much more like that. Not counting all the secondary things coming out of Google into FOSS in form of code.
<blackflow> so do they pay to Canonical specifically? I don't know, I doubt they do unless forced by the trademark.
<blackflow> but then, why should they? Huge part of Ubuntu is not Canonical's product at all. In that respect Canonical is "just" repackaging other people's code.
<blackflow> I am of course not counting all the Canonical specific products like juju etc...
<OerHeks> True.
<OerHeks> maybe 15% is own cooking?
<blackflow> Possibly, dunno.
<blackflow> gtg now, thanks for the lovely discussion! ;)
<OerHeks> have fun blackflow
<brushdemon> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<Bashing-om> Gonna go, attack the lawn follage, see if i can cut it down to size . Back in a bit or so .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-28
<Bashing-om> Mission accomplished. North 40 done for the week .
<OerHeks> :-)
<Limeade> I'm hoping I'm asking this in the correct channel: are there any guides for encrypted swap partition for 16.04? Or will the guides for 14.04 work still?
<Bashing-om> Nope, this is a coordination/discussion channel . You will get a broader audience in #ubuntu channel .
<Limeade> Ok thanks. I didn't know if it was a true "support" question. :) Will do.
<Bashing-om> see ya there Limeade .
<polarbear> hello
<thinky> popey: i am using iphone at the moment but i would definetely buy if you release ubuntu phone
<thinky> native ubuntu not android
<popey> super. maybe later, when there are phones available
<popey> it's possible to buy them on ebay
<thinky> but when? no plan for future?
<popey> I don't know, I don't work in that department
<thinky> ok
 * popey goes to light a bbq in the rain
<popey> o/
<thinky> enjoy
<Ben64> why not android now
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<thinky> Ben64: android is not professional, full of spams and virus
<thinky> it is garbage
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> only full of spams and virus if you install them, i suppose
<thinky> Ben64: i have a lot of friends who use android phones all complaining about spams
<thinky> they turned to iphone
<Ben64> anecdotal
<BluesKaj> that's why I use use it as a phone with data turned off , even the wifi connections get spam etc, but taht's more controllable
<Ben64> also depends what you mean by spam
<Ben64> normally thats an email thing, not a phone thing
<BluesKaj> so called apps for advertized products
<Ben64> ?
<thinky> malwares virus etc
<thinky> Ben64:
<thinky> apps mostly
<Ben64> so don't install those :|
<thinky> google shouldnt allow everybody to create app
<Ben64> just like any computing device
<thinky> there should be standart
<thinky> internet is not secure why google allows everything in appstore?
<Ben64> it doesn't allow everything
<thinky> i dont trust google
<thinky> i dont even use chrome anymore
<Ben64> well thats on you
<thinky> Ben64: i was using chrome for long time
<thinky> some months ago my credit card hacked
<thinky> even i use antivirus on my pc
<Ben64> just because you don't like google doesn't make your claims true
<thinky> Ben64: telling you
<Ben64> antivirus isn't 100%
<thinky> i usually do online shopping
<thinky> and i connect to my bank on internet
<Ben64> cards can get stolen any number of ways
<thinky> on chrome
<Ben64> quite silly to blame the browser
<Ben64> more likely to be the site
<thinky> well that s the only think i blame at the moment
<Ben64> doesn't even make sense
<thinky> it is for you
<Ben64> so google stole your credit card?
<thinky> no google is not safe for online transactions
<Ben64> so google stole your credit card?
<thinky> i mean it is not safe
<thinky> i dont say it stole
<thinky> but with unsecure browsing it prepared the position
<Ben64> no that was your fault for browsing to sites without proper security
<Ben64> that would happen on literally any browser
<thinky> i choose sites when i do online shop
<Ben64> not carefully enough
<thinky> ebay, amazon ..
<BluesKaj> c'mon Ben64 you know what he means, someone found an exploit on the purchase site . probly ebay ...amazon is quite secure
<Ben64> no, it doesn't make any sense
<Ben64> implying google is complicit in whatever happened to the credit card information is ridiculous
<thinky> Ben64 google chrome is not totally secure
<thinky> i wanna give u example
<Ben64> please do
<thinky> when u search on bing it doesnt show u pornographic
<thinky> but gogle does
<thinky> google*
<BluesKaj> thinky, it's not the browser, it's the site
<thinky> google search
<Ben64> what? bing is known for being a great place to search for porn
<Ben64> and that has nothing to do with the browser
<thinky> write p..y on bing
<thinky> just example
<thinky> sorry
<Ben64> yep, comes up with porn
<thinky> not in my location maybe
<thinky> google giving a lot of results
<BluesKaj> have fun guys
<thinky> anyway internet is not secure at all
<Ben64> "the internet" has never been secure
<thinky> i dont trust antivirus too
<Ben64> <thinky> even i use antivirus on my pc
<thinky> my facebook account hacked too :S
<thinky> yes
<Ben64> you probably have a virus
<thinky> i use antivirus too
<Ben64> don't blame chrome for your mistakes
<thinky> Ben64: i am using internet properly beleive me
<thinky> more than many ppl
<thinky> but it happened
<thinky> then i decided to change the browser
<Ben64> i have trouble believing you after you got your cc# taken, and your facebook hacked
<Ben64> sounds an awful lot like user error
<thinky> Ben64: come on
<thinky> does google pay you?
<Ben64> nope
<thinky> why u pointing me all the time?
<thinky> it is always possible browser mistake and user mistake
<thinky> it is hard to find out that
<Ben64> i don't like people spreading FUD
<thinky> i am trying to be careful when i surf in internet
<thinky> also when i do online shopping
<thinky> but it just happened
<thinky> it is my decision to leave chrome
<thinky> opera is fine but not good enough
<Ben64> yeah thats fine, but don't go around saying it's not secure
<thinky> Ben64: i dont trust google
<thinky> it is my opinion
<Ben64> that's fine too
<Ben64> but don't spread lies
<thinky> i am free to tell
<thinky> it is not lie
<thinky> i tell my ideas about it
<thinky> it is my right
<Ben64> "i don't trust google" - opinion
<Ben64> "google is not secure" - false
<thinky> google is search engine
<thinky> they dont need need to get in all field to get bigger company
<thinky> they produce phone, laptop, browser, app, bla bla bla ...
<Ben64> yep
<thinky> full of garbage
<Ben64> they make good stuff, you don't have to use any of it
<thinky> not in my opinion
<NoSee> Ubuntu touch was underrated
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<OerHeks> hey hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> how are you
<OerHeks> Fine, cooked last few days .. and you?
<lotuspsychje> all fine here
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: pretty busy at work
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i hope to work less hours from september
<lotuspsychje> and 1 week holiday is planned last week
<OerHeks> Yes i understand, what to do with all that money when you have no time spending it
<lotuspsychje> true true
<lotuspsychje> must be a good balance between work & life
<ikonia> win 4
<lotuspsychje> 4?
<OerHeks> blackjack or backgammon i think
<ikonia> or just a typo
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/kde-connect-1-stable-release
<lotuspsychje> hi ComputerPassion
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje,how's things ?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx
<lotuspsychje> alot of work and alot of sunshine :p
<BluesKaj> good :-)
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<Exterminador> hey guys.  did anyone ever tried qweechat? is that GUI or CLI?
<Exterminador> ty lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> im on hexchat Exterminador
<Exterminador> to be honest, i dont like it
<Exterminador> i've used it twice
<lotuspsychje> didnt use weechat myself
<lotuspsychje> !info weechat
<ubot5> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-2 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Exterminador> and the interface is kinda weird for me that always have used Windows and GUI irc clients
<OerHeks> SO you ask if it is gui or cli, but you used it twice :-D
<Exterminador> OerHeks: hexchat yes, twice.. qweechat never
<Exterminador> and weechat neither.. just Irssi.. :)
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: tryout a few perhaps
<Exterminador> i know weechat is CLI..
<dax> qweechat isn't really what i'd call active
<Exterminador> not sure abt qweechat
<OerHeks> oh qweechat is no typo ..?
<dax> qweechat is also not a standalone client, it's a relay for weechat
<dax> OerHeks: https://github.com/weechat/qweechat
<Exterminador> dang
<dax> similar to how weechat-android is a relay for weechat and not standalone either
<Exterminador> so, weechat or Irssi.. always stuck to CLI.. i really need to understand how HexChat works on aliases and stuff
<Exterminador> i need GUI
<dax> if you need GUI, why are you pondering weechat and irssi...
<dax> just use hexchat
<Exterminador> like i've said, i dont like the GUI of hexchat much
<Exterminador> and i have no clue how aliases work
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: what kind of GUI are you looking for exactly?
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: something like AdiIRC
<OerHeks> hexchat with standard settings is boring indeed.
<Exterminador> and now, the most weird question.. any GUI vpn app like HotSpotShield? :x
<lotuspsychje> https://dev.adiirc.com/boards/6/topics/195?r=207
<lotuspsychje> adiirc screens, lemme take a look
<lotuspsychje> looks like the Mirc
<Exterminador> it's a kinda fork
<Exterminador> free of charge
<Exterminador> it's Open Source Software, i guess
<Exterminador> i know i need wine
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: depends what you really need of adiirc, many clients do have themes
<Exterminador> to run it on Xubuntu.. but i'm having a few errors relating to wine
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: AdiIRC uses the same system of aliases as mIRC
<Exterminador> so, to create a connection alias is /bla /server -m host:port
<Exterminador> i.e to a znc is /znc /server -m host:port user:pass
<Exterminador> how do i create that on hexchat?
<Exterminador> :x
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: talk to the #hexchat guys
<lotuspsychje> its a pretty decent client
<lotuspsychje> also for security reasons, i wouldnt go messing with mirc kind of client
<Exterminador> why not?
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: i mean choose a well supported client for ubuntu
<Exterminador> adiirc is well supported
<lotuspsychje> on windows?
<Exterminador> i guess
<Exterminador> also on linux (with wine)
<lotuspsychje> that doesnt make it safe
<Exterminador> natively, i know hexchat is one of the bests
<Exterminador> or xChat
<lotuspsychje> !xchat
<ubot5> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<Exterminador> wow
<Exterminador> RIP xChat
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: tryout a few, hexchat,konversation,chatzilla,etc
<lotuspsychje> then makeup your mind what you likle best
<Exterminador> about wine, i ask here or in #ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> https://www.slant.co/topics/1323/~irc-clients-for-linux
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: ubuntu related issues, feel free to ask #ubuntu to get more chance of solving
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: ty a lot again.. i'm kinda new to linux and it's the first time in my life i use a GUI distro
<Exterminador> and about a GUI Vpn? i cant access irc throught the hotspot i use, without a vpn.. :x
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: also ask in #ubuntu support chat please
<lotuspsychje> (if using vpn + ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> im outa here guys, working day tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> nite nite
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-21
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotus|artfulbox> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> updating artful
<lotuspsychje> bbl working day
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj - all well?
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse, yes, fine, how about you?
<ducasse> all good, thanks. doing some maintenance at home, upgrading routeros on my mikrotik devices and fixing a disk problem in my fileserver.
<daftykins> noooo not the disks!
<ducasse> hi, daftykins :)
<ducasse> just a 250gb systemdisk - no biggie :)
<daftykins> cor i forgot they made them that small ;)
<ducasse> it's been in there a while :)
<lordievader> Hahaha, 'just a systemdisk' :P
<lordievader> daftykins: They do again (ssd's)
<lordievader> How are all of you?
<ducasse> lordievader: part of a raid setup, easy to replace :)
<lordievader> Oh, yeah. No biggie indeed.
<ducasse> i'd be a lot more worried if there was actual data on it
<lordievader> Unless it was raid0 :P
<daftykins> yeah SSD is obvious, and amusingly i do run some ghetto file servers on 250GB mechanicals XD
<ducasse> daftykins: any progress on the insurance stuff?
<daftykins> only just gotten back at it really, i was away for that wedding this weekend - thankfully the last of them now
<lordievader> daftykins: How old are those boxes?
<daftykins> it's only the drives that are old, core 2 duo systems running as file servers mostly
<daftykins> plenty servicable
<lordievader> My desktop machine is still an core2duo...
<daftykins> ouch :)
<daftykins> i had a core 2 quad until last year, still sat beside my new one
<ducasse> i've got a spare core 2 duo here, just as a backup if the fileserver fails...
<ducasse> lol - "ubuntu genome" :D
<daftykins> if i had some spare cash i wouldn't mind mine being a bit more modern, but c2d/8GB/120GB SSD/10TB RAID5 is ok
<lordievader> Had some offer of an old University machine (i7), but havent heard anything about it yet.
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> ooh my RAID disks are out of warranty next June
<oerheks> grinn, in the topic: Download: httNASA TV Public-Educationp://ubottu.com/y/dl
<oerheks> ( in #ubuntu )
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<xangua> Good midnight
<Bashing-om> Good midnite . Already - \o .
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader - all well?
<lordievader> Doing allright here, looking into a disk usage issue.
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> all quiet here, soon heading out to help my neighbors in the yard
<lordievader> Good weather to help in the yard?
<ducasse> not too bad, clouded but not raining :)
<lordievader> That is important ;)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> \o
<BluesKaj> o/
<ducasse> BluesKaj: you familiar with amdgpu-pro? do we get involved at all, or point them to amd?
<BluesKaj> not really , the amdgpu mostly works afaik, but I have no idea about the pro version
<pauljw> !q
<BluesKaj> gonna avoid these poor guys with the hybrid gpus for a while, it's a frustrating can of worms to say the least
<lordievader> Jup
<lordievader> They can be awful.
 * lordievader has one nowadays.
<nicomachus> hybrid gpu....?
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, yeah optimus systems, intel for the low power load, nvidia for the higher graphics loads
<nicomachus> that sounds like a headache.
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<nicomachus> so I set up apache on my rpi at home and bought a cheap ($0.88) domain. I can use github to update it, right? and just do git pulls or pushes or whatever to add content?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/ubuntu-budgie-hardware-coming-soon
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: ducasse might know rpi stuff
<nacc> nicomachus: not sure why your rpi bit is relevant?
<nacc> nicomachus: are you asking if you can use github to indirectly host your website?
<nicomachus> no it's hosted on the rpi, I was just wondering if I could use git to host relevant files and update the git repo to update the page. just to familiarize myself with git a bit more.
<nacc> nicomachus: afaict, nothing's stopping you :)
<nacc> nicomachus: i mean, updating your git repo, won't magically update your rpi's local copy
<nacc> nicomachus: git is distributed, intentionally
<nacc> nicomachus: you could do somes scripting, or possibly some sort of gitfs-ish thing to just remote mount your repo and poll it
<nicomachus> nacc: I'll dig into it. I still don't know what I want to do as an end-goal here, but just kind of want to play around. I've never done much web design or hosting or anything so I should learn a thing or tow.
<nicomachus> two*
<nacc> nicomachus: seems like fun :)
<nacc> nicomachus: i think what you want to look at, in the 'new world' is a rapid deployment model
<nacc> nicomachus: that can re-image your raspi with whateveryou want, running your website from github (e.g. a fresh clone)
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje :) been working today?
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse no it was my day off :p
<ducasse> beach day? ;)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: chillday and grocerys :p
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: 1 day work then 5 days off vacation to beach :p
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<ducasse> \o
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: and maybe good news, i applied for a new kitchen job and can do a test
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: What ? One month on and then one week off ? Come on LotusComputers :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: lol!
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Hey hey . How goes all ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: ive been working my *** off, a little sunshine for me haha?
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<pauljw> lotuspsychje, how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> great pauljw and you?
<pauljw> great here, too
<Bashing-om> Hail hail the gang is all here -- awaiting daftykins :)
<pauljw> hi Bashing-om and everyone...
<ducasse> Bashing-om: how are you and tinker? :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: I be just a bit bushed . Pushing a lawn mower this morning has got the better of me temporarily . Tinker, she does not seem to be concerned . On the back porch in her pet me position :)
<lotuspsychje> hey
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> sup how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> chilling before tv :p
<lotuspsychje> we going to theather soon for dark tower EriC^^
<EriC^^> cool
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i'm going tomorrow, so keep quiet when you come back! ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> im going to guys
<lotuspsychje> have a nice evening!
 * daftykins raises an eyebrow
<daftykins> was i too late :P
<ducasse> \o daftykins
<daftykins> i've been on a seriously tiring excursion with the bike to the south coast cliffs! pics incoming :)
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> hate to mention the dark tower reviews weren't encouraging  :/
<ducasse> i know, but i never expected much at all, having read the books and loved them
<immu> just njoy the movie :)
<pauljw> i generally find that if the reviews suck, i'll probably like the movie.. :)
<Bashing-om> Gone to town . Back in some bit .
<daftykins> here we are - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTJrtLeHUto
<pauljw> nice, love your island...
<daftykins> http://imgur.com/a/5vciM
<daftykins> few stills :>
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> ah i forgot the second one once i'd scaled the cliffs - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucSBPSAo3Ug
<daftykins> that one contains me speaking!
<ducasse> very pretty :)
<pauljw> very nice daftykins, having an issue with sound playing thru my vm.  gets confused sometimes when i've been playing from the host.
<daftykins> d'aww
<daftykins> why youtube in a guest? :)
<pauljw> oh, i got it, i just downloaded and played in the host...
<daftykins> \o/
<pauljw> because i live in the guest os most of the time.  it does just fine 99.9% of the time using shared folders.
 * Bashing-om Back on duty :P
<daftykins> pauljw: do you not do anything on the host, then?
<daftykins> ok i glued all the videos together - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGQqyyXpyGc
<pauljw> daftykins, sorry t-storm took out sat...  yeah, i still use the host, but if i'm running a vm i do most everything in it.  they perform almost as well as the host w/4 cores and 8GB ram.
<daftykins> :>
<pauljw> i do play music from the host and stream it to my living room stereo.
<daftykins> ooh fancy, what do they use to connect? UPnP?
<BluesKaj> heh i just use the TV as a monitor and my pc as a htpc which is also connected to the audio system with TV and pvr ...all in one so to speak
<BluesKaj> well, time to close up ...later , take care
<pauljw> daftykins, bluetooth
<daftykins> PC to stereo o0 very new idea to me :>
<pauljw> well, you most likely have killer gaming speakers on your desktop, but my laptop live in the living room where there already is a stereo, so i pickeup up a belkin stereo b/t receiver that plugs into the aux input jack and the wall for power and it works wonderfully.
<daftykins> ah i see
<daftykins> so an external bridge, hmm
<daftykins> eww a friends wife messaged me over facebook, i've gone years without logging in and now have to :(
<pauljw> eww... i would refuse.  :D
<tgm4883> nacc: I think it was " 'do-release-upgrade to the latest snapshot' is nonsense."
<tgm4883> that's really the only thing I can think of
<nacc> tgm4883: right, I suppose it might be
<nacc> tgm4883: I still think it's nonsense -- it doesn't take you to a "snapshot" :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-23
<Bashing-om> g nite \o
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> good morning, lotus! what's up?
<lordievader> Lotus? :P
<lordievader> I'm doing fine.
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse & lordievader
<lordievader> How are you?
<lotuspsychje> great chilling before work
<lotuspsychje> last day and then 5 days holiday to the sea
<lordievader> Nice, sounds good.
<lotuspsychje> you guys doing good?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: misread, my apologies :) unfortunate highlight color in this light :)
<ducasse> lordievader: ^^
<lordievader> No worrie
<lordievader> s
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: what did you think of the movie?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: dark tower?
<ducasse> yup
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: we still need to see it, we didnt make it yet
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: eric says its good
<ducasse> didn't go last night?
<lotuspsychje> no
<ducasse> i'm going tonight, got free tickets so i don't mind if it sucks :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: cool!
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: 1h35 not too long
<ducasse> not really much of the books they can fit into that...
<lotuspsychje> i was hoping of 4h stephen king :p
<ducasse> 4? 16! :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> that would get us through the first couple of books :)
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: one day ill do the LOTR marathon
<ducasse> with the hobbit first? ;)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> 18h movies
<ducasse> not that big a fan of the hobbit, lotr was much better...
<lotuspsychje> yeah i agree ducasse
<ducasse> i've got boxes with the extended edition lotr movies, but haven't watched them in ages. they're too long :)
<lotuspsychje> oh nice
<lotuspsychje> dvd or bluray?
<lotuspsychje> i got them all in mkv 1080p
<ducasse> dvd, bought just as the movies first came out. each box came with a statue.
<lotuspsychje> one day ill get em full bluray
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: still hobbit has some nice scenes
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: like the scene where they fight in dol guldur
<ducasse> sure, i just don't think it's got all that much to do with the book.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> btw, have you switched to wayland yet on your artful box?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ive tested both, seems the same for me
<ducasse> or rather, has it switched for you?
<ducasse> as default, i mean
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: should check if its default now, ive seen passing by the wayland files in updates for sure
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: im very happy with new dock fork :p
<ducasse> cool :)
<lotuspsychje> makes it all more unity-like now
<ducasse> i need to get more familiar with wayland, there are tons of things i don't know how to do yet...
<lotuspsychje> yeah same here
<lotuspsychje> but im surely planning to do some heavy bugging out on 17.10 final
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: debian import freeze is tomorrow, isn't it?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> october 19 final
<lotuspsychje> now i can avoid that nasty activities button :p
<lotuspsychje> and place all my apps on bottom dock
<lotuspsychje> http://imgur.com/a/q7Yem
<lotuspsychje> doesnt feel sluggish anymore overall
<ducasse> nice :) i just use rofi, much easier ;)
<lotuspsychje> !info rofi
<ubot5> rofi (source: rofi): window switcher, run dialog and dmenu replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.11-1 (xenial), package size 56 kB, installed size 139 kB
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> gonna test that next session :p
<lotuspsychje> im out to work now ducasse
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day okay
<ducasse> you too!
<lotuspsychje> tnx cheers!
<lotuspsychje> laterz all
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey lordievader
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj, all well?
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse, yes, fine here, and you
<BluesKaj> ?
<ducasse> good, thanks. going to see the dark tower tonight - looking forward to that.
<BluesKaj> right
<ducasse> how about you - any plans for the day?
<daftykins> hi hi \o
<oerheks> help, i cannot hear the fan of my new PSU  ( like the old one)
<oerheks> "how do i check, comandline?"
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> not all of them spin all the time anymore :>
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> just joking, i am so happy now
<daftykins> oh it was the worst part of your PC before?
<oerheks> Yes, i changed it in between, with an other used part, but now i was done with it.
<oerheks> i tried to wipe dust & stuff with an eartip/alcohol, but it was not enough, blade was out-of-center i think
<oerheks> wait, let me reboot to hear the silence again ..
 * oerheks rolfs
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i have to clear lots of space in my office for the building work to resume next week
<oerheks> Sounds like fun :-)
<daftykins> nooo
<daftykins> i have to move the PCs, plus i'll lose some power sockets so i'll not be able to use the desktop PC for a while unless i move it into another room
<BluesKaj> what about a temporary xtn cord?
<daftykins> nah the builders dust would get sucked in, would be my next worry - so i'm best to just move the desktop PC down to the lounge TV if i want it
<BluesKaj> probly best
<Bashing-om> And all good as I am able to return . See what the day brings :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-24
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<brunch> gmornin lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey brunch
<ducasse> hi all
<Bashing-om> morn'n ducasse :)
<ducasse> hiya, Bashing-om - still up? :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: For a bit yet . Getting close to calling it though .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: been quiet? seems dead as usual now...
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Real slow presently . I been occupied with an issue of loading a skylake driver in a optimus machine . Got stumped and still mulling it over .
<ducasse> i915?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Well, so far as I can find out .. should load the i965 driver .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: ok, i'm not that familiar with skylake. did you fix the pickup?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Nope . There is also the bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1565516 .
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1565516 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "Fails with skylake & nvidia 940m, removes xorg.conf boot up/log in fail" [Critical,Expired]
<ducasse> Bashing-om: interesting. nvidia and optimus - what a horrorshow...
<Bashing-om> ducasse: In this case, yeah . What makes it the more challenging is when the poster does not follow my logic - and his is not working :(
<ducasse> Bashing-om: hehe, sounds fun :) best of luck, though, let me know if i can help.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Thanks, Will see what I can learn .
<Bashing-om> OK. 'nuf - Van think no more - g nite all \o
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> Hi again
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks lordievader, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<donofrio> o.0 mornin
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-25
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> hi lordievader, good thanks - still waking up. and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :) Just saw there is an update for plasma :)
<ducasse> no interesting updates here today :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<brunch> hiyas BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi brunch
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, brunch
<lordievader> How are you guys?
<BluesKaj> fine here lordievader, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here too :0
<lordievader> :)*
<lordievader> Ugh, it is time for a better keyboard here -.-
<daftykins> nicomachus: just updated my nexus 5x to android 8.0 oreo
<nicomachus> I did a couple days ago. How are you liking it?
<nicomachus> I don't like the white background on the notification pull-down and settings menu.
<daftykins> seems to be missing the option in the play store, to stop it putting things on the home screen on install
<daftykins> trying to find the keyboard config area right now XD
<daftykins> there it is
<nicomachus> hmmm... I have the home screen thing in my Launcher settings. So Nova Launcher settings in my case.
<daftykins> does yours show 8.0.0 ?
<nicomachus> yea
<nicomachus> but I'm in the Android Beta program. Did your update just come OTA?
<daftykins> not even that, i was bored today and snagged the image from the developer android site
<nicomachus> ah I see. What's the build number?
<daftykins> OPR6.170623.013
<nicomachus> Same here.
<nicomachus> My boss and I were comparing yesterday and his is quite different but he's also on a 6P
<nicomachus> But the image he found was a July release.
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> nicomachus: i think whatsapp's text size setting is being ignored right now, hah
<daftykins> ho-hum
<nicomachus> hmm... I'll check in a second. I use the web client more than mobile, though.
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> always prefer more on screen, so i attempted to change to 'small'
<nicomachus> I'm trying to input some IV %'s on all the pokemon I've caught in the last week and don't want to risk another crash by switching to whatspp atm. lol
<daftykins> XD serious business then :P
<nicomachus> ah, well, it crashed anyway...
<nicomachus> whatsapp fonts look the same to me.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<daftykins> but is the size actually changing if you set 'small' ?
<daftykins> ah looks like it does change, just very subtly
<nicomachus> Yes, in the chat it does. not in menus.
<daftykins> i think it's the bubble size throwing me
<nicomachus> I have a persistent notification for apps running in the background that bugs me.
<nicomachus> After like 3 days I finally found the setting to at least get rid of the notification bar icon for it.
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> i found 7.1.2 was quite buggy for a persistent app
<nicomachus> Hmm... 2/5 office phones are showing the message "Replace System Battery w/ Power On" and in-house IT isn't answering...
<nicomachus> no idea what that means. battery backup maybe?
<daftykins> ja sounds like it
<nicomachus> I tried to open the phone panel and the office alarm started going off. LOL
<daftykins> XD
<Bashing-om> nacc: IRT fedorafan : That .noot os a mess ?? missing abi-, config-, initrd.img-, System.map-, and vmlinuz- for the matching kernel images ??
<Bashing-om> that /boot*
<nacc> Bashing-om: urgh, didn't even notice
<Bashing-om> nacc: He been rm'n behind the package manager's back ?
<nacc> Bashing-om: well if they were out of space at some point before, and did something to try to fix it manually, it's possible that some package failed to install?
<ducasse> "i did some stuff i found with google, dunno what"
<ducasse> *plonk*
<daftykins> =]
<nacc> ducasse: yep
<Bashing-om> nacc: 4.8 kernel, lemme see what I can find .. EOL ?
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah, i'm guessing they were on HWE
<nacc> Bashing-om: it's ok for that to be there, technically, but it also probably means they aren't doing regular updates
<Bashing-om> nacc: The cleanup to get /boot in order is my aim .
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-extra-4.8.0-58-generic xenial-updates
<ubot5> 'xenial-updates' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-ba
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah, reinstalling the hwe metapackage should work
<nacc> (for at least getting 4.10 correct)
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-extra-4.8.0-58-generic xenial
<ubot5> linux-image-extra-4.8.0-58-generic (source: linux-hwe): Linux kernel extra modules for version 4.8.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0-58.63~16.04.1 (xenial), package size 36524 kB, installed size 116157 kB
<Bashing-om> nacc: fedorafan We can assume ran fedora - He should know better by now !
<nacc> Bashing-om: heh
<oerheks> 17.04 in a single partition seems to fix that drive space issue too.
<nacc> yeah, i don't think anyone "needs" a /boot anymore
<daftykins> *nod* i'm not sure it ever gained much
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-26
<ducasse> morning all
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<donofrio> o.0
<BluesKaj> o/
<ducasse> oerheks: probably a case of "i have no real reason for doing this"
<oerheks> yeah, no kernel patches or whatever ..
<oerheks> actually, i was waiting for 'not used gcc but clang'
<oerheks> :-D
<ducasse> lol
<donofrio> off to the metropark - such a nice day today
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-27
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<ducasse> all good?
<BluesKaj> yes, just fine thanks , and you?
<ducasse> all well here, having a quiet day playing with my new tablet :)
<BluesKaj> ahh nice, which tablet?
<ducasse> asus zenpad 10. my neighbor decided they hated using it and gave it to me :)
<BluesKaj> and how do you like it so far?
<ducasse> it's great for me, has everything i need. 32gb storage, ok size (10"), microsd slot, great screen. i mostly wanted a tablet for reading ebooks, and for that it's great.
<ducasse> now i'll start moving books over from calibre so i can read them on this. it also has niceties such as a recent android build, which is a bonus.
<ducasse> bbl
<ducasse> BluesKaj: hehe, i see crazytux is still doing his routine - when will he give up? ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah, he's becoming a pita
<ducasse> becoming? hasn't he been one for months and months?
<DJones> ducasse: Just for info, if you're reading books on the kindle app on an android tablet, there's multiple apps on the play store that lists around 150-250  books available for free from the kindle store eg https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cleanenergy.freebooksbuddy&hl=en
<DJones> ducasse: I normally find between 1-4 free kindle books per day
<ducasse> oh, cool - thanks :) i've only been using google play books until now, haven't really looked for a nice reader...
<DJones> There used to be one for kobo books as well, but thats disappeared from the play store
<DJones> Maybe was only supported with older versions of android
<DJones> I normally use fbreader on my tablet with books downloaded from the internet in epub/mobi format
<DJones> Been using that since I has a HP Pocket PC
<ducasse> i keep seeing recommendations of fbreader, must try that. now and then humble bundle have these bundles of tech books, i've bought a few to build up a small, portable reference library.
<DJones> ducasse: Are you ok for a pm?
<DJones> Re: books
<ducasse> sure
<ducasse> "i don't want an answer, i want several"?
<daftykins> :O
<ducasse> paraphrased, but essentially what he said...
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-08-20
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^> morning all
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !info octave
<ubot5> octave (source: octave): GNU Octave language for numerical computations. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.2-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1607 kB, installed size 4524 kB
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ducasse> hiya BluesKaj - how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse, doing well here, how about you?
<ducasse> all good, thanks, not much happening
<BluesKaj> yeah, quiet here too.... still waiting for rain
<ducasse> none expected here until wednesday, but i've stopped trusting the forecasts
<BluesKaj> our forecasted rain seems to fall elsewhere, not here
<ducasse> we keep being promised rain that never arrives
<BluesKaj> think my front lawn is ruined
<BluesKaj> was away for a week, totally dried out in the heat
<BluesKaj> never seen it so hot for so long
<BluesKaj> 3 months of near 30 degree weather
<ducasse> yeah, it's ridiculous
<ducasse> this summer has been intense
<BluesKaj> anyway on an audio note. I put my old HK receiver back in service, the Denon is too restrictive and I'm not impressed with the build quality. Think I'm going to sell it
<BluesKaj> it has fairly good sound, which is a plus, but the HK is still just as good or better to these old ears
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje
<ducasse> BluesKaj: why do you say the denon is restrictive?
 * ducasse is curious about the choice of that word
<BluesKaj> ducasse, in terms of audio switching, it all goes thru hdmi, so if I want t hear audio from a source then the video switches with it, which makes it restrictive
<BluesKaj> i = if
<ducasse> aha, i see
 * BluesKaj searches for his glasses
<BluesKaj> I thought It would fine since the hdmi simplifies the audio, but I realized later that I missed watching video/tv  and listening to a music source simultaneously
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox
<ubot5> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.2.10-dfsg-6ubuntu18.04.1 (bionic), package size 16627 kB, installed size 77107 kB
<lotuspsychje> acheronuk: you alive mate?
<pragmaticenigma> guess we're on our own lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> :p
<acheronuk> lotuspsychje: huh?
<pragmaticenigma> acheronuk: we're having an issue with a particular member in main #ubuntu ... we've been seeking help for the better part of an hour
<lotuspsychje> acheronuk: ah, just wondering if you have any idea if nvidia-driver-390.77 could be pushed to bionic
<lotuspsychje> acheronuk: alot of users having problems on 390.48
<lotuspsychje> acheronuk: we bypass alot now, forwarding users to ubuntu graphics ppa but..
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<acheronuk> lotuspsychje: I pinged 390.77 uploader in #ubuntu-devel
<acheronuk> see if I get a reply later
<acheronuk> lotuspsychje: apparently 'there is a pending SRU that will bring 390.77 (LP: #1778011).'
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1778011 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Bionic) "SRU: PRIME Power Saving mode draws too much power" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778011
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx acheronuk
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: so weird, we have less users now, spam still going and support is very active now
<hggdh> indeed
<lotuspsychje> perhaps all waken from vacation
<hggdh> heh
<lotuspsychje> started sunday afternoon (my time)
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: actually, the last hit on a "canary" channel was 06:37 UTC today
<lotuspsychje> aha
<hggdh> (for the spam)
<lotuspsychje> they found a solution?
<hggdh> IDK
<hggdh> personally, don't think so, but...
<lotuspsychje> kk
<hggdh> two other channels I am monitoring also had the last spam around 06:something UTC today
<lotuspsychje> i was investigating articles on mirai botnet yesterday
<lotuspsychje> seems like the spam here looks alike very much
<hggdh> might as well be
<hggdh> most, if not all, the big channels have gone (or already were) +r, or +q $~a, or -- like #freenode -- +m
<lotuspsychje> ok
<hggdh> right now I have asked for ops input on taking off +r from #u
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx lets c
<hggdh> (if it has stopped now, we could allow unregistered in, and move again to +r if needed)
<pragmaticenigma> It's freeky to go into #freenode... you only can see the ops replies, not other user's comments
<lotuspsychje> yeah think their busy there
<lotuspsychje> fixxing the spam thing
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: Kind of like the registered requirement though... been more sane in there
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: that's because they went nuclear, and set the channel to +m
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: yes, but on the other hand we close the gates to casual users
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: has there ever been though given to the !ops trigger possibly muting the member specified?
<lotuspsychje> hey nacc
<pragmaticenigma> or is it even possible?
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: I am not sure I understand. Can you please expand?
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: The idea is, when the !ops trigger includes a screenname, one of the room bots could set mute on the user for a limited time (say 10-30 minutes). Alievating the issue of a problem user until an operator can respond. If it were me, it would only allow a user to invoke it once in a 24 hour period.  meaning, if I called it this morning on someone, that person gets a timeout, but while I can call !ops
<pragmaticenigma> again, I couldn't mute anyone for 24 hours
<hggdh> the false-positive rate is rather big for that, I think
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: which part though?
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: what if a troll would activate that mute?
<hggdh> and I am pretty sure it would be abused very fast with people muting others for fun and profit
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: that's the part with a user can only trigger the mute on someone once per 24 hours
<pragmaticenigma> s/someone/anyone/
<lotuspsychje> if 10 trolls join and mute lol
<lotuspsychje> dont think this is gonna work pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> It can, it need more thought... but I don't think you're seeing the full picture
<lotuspsychje> even if it was a voting system, it could be abused
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: if you were to call !ops on me... you'd get one shot to do it, and that would mean you couldn't mute anyone else with !ops command for a certain amount of time (I'm saying 24 hours for reference)
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: indeed. But -- if no ops come soon, lotusp would still be muted for <whatever> minutes
<pragmaticenigma> as far as ganging up, that would still need to be addressed. but I wouldn't make it cumulative... if two people call !ops on one person, only the first is taken... anyone else calling !ops on that person won't have any effect
<JimBuntu> more helpful only while the room is +R... so the bot that will abuse this has to keep cycling through registered accounts, but I could forsee the entire channel getting muted pretty quick
<hggdh> the only chance (on a rather shallow look) I would see is checks and balances: you call it wrong, YOU get banned for <n> (days|hours|minutes)
<pragmaticenigma> I wouldn't tie things to user name... it'd have to be based on connection
<JimBuntu> slightly better if 3+ people have to call ops on the same username before anything takes effect, less abuse that way... but only reduced by a factor of 3(+)
<lotuspsychje> human chat is very hard to catch
<lotuspsychje> because its always a thin red line
<pragmaticenigma> This is meant for the humans lotuspsychje ... not the spammers
<lotuspsychje> i know what you mean pragmaticenigma
<hggdh> and how does one differentiate between humans and bots?
<lotuspsychje> i mean there are smart trolls too, doing half support, harder to catch
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: please do not get it wrong: if this idea has merit, it has to survive questioning
<pragmaticenigma> it doesn't... again, this is why a single user could only trigger the mute feature once in a given time frame
<JimBuntu> Turing test? lol
<lotuspsychje> i think we always will need human ops to interfere on whats happening
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not going to waste my one chance to mute a bot
<JimBuntu> Once per 24 hours, op that responds can reset your 24 mark if they found you did the right thing.
<pragmaticenigma> the delay of mute for 10-30 gives an op a chance to respond... it also means the culprit can't go off on a tangent and flood the room (or rage quit)
<pragmaticenigma> I'm offering a simple idea... you guys are over complicating it
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: no, not really. We are trying to find out ways this could be mis-used/abused. Something like that *is* potentially dangerous
<hggdh> so, if it survives a bunck of skeptics, then it has more chances
<hggdh> (and my professional life is, pretty much, find ways to break things)
<lotuspsychje> the flood system is pretty effective
<lotuspsychje> if i was an op, i would tighten flood more agressive
<lotuspsychje> the moment someone speaks to quicly in lines==>mute for a while
<lotuspsychje> like that youmight right now
<lotuspsychje> can you ban him hggdh :p
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: so is mine as a software dev
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: requsted in #ubuntu-ops
<pragmaticenigma> I get the figure out the misuse case... just trying to get traction on the idea firt
<nacc> i'd rather not overload hggdh with direct requests
<pragmaticenigma> totally get it
<pragmaticenigma> thanks for floating it
<hggdh> nacc: thank you :-)
<nacc> hggdh: heh, yw
<hggdh> but it has already been taken care of
<nacc> yep
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: just explaining: we do not like users (not involved with a current issue) idling in -ops. Reason is it makes the dialog easier
<hggdh> anyways, the channel is logged for future reference
<pragmaticenigma> no that's fine
<lotuspsychje> wpa usn is in updates now
<lotuspsychje> update your systems :p
<lotuspsychje> https://usn.ubuntu.com/3745-1/
<pauljw> hi everyone
<tomreyn> talking of ugly terms (like those on intel's latest microcode updates): https://videocardz.com/76645/nvidias-new-non-disclosure-agreement-leaked  (this is a month old or two, but still relevant)
<Bashing-om> And UWN https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue541 is on the streets :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-08-21
<sonicwind> looks good
<sonicwind> Riley - https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DlFNWQdUUAEq_e1.jpg:large
<sonicwind> oops wrong room lol
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: good morning, and good night
<EriC^^> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> nite hggdh
<lotuspsychje> !16.10
<ubot5> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<lotuspsychje> !schedule
<lotuspsychje> !release
<ubot5> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lotuspsychje> !artful
<ubot5> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> !artful is Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<lotuspsychje> hmm ubot5 forwards to #ubuntu-irc
<ducasse> good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<JimBuntu> Good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<guiverc_d> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning guiverc_d
<BluesKaj> sped up my surfing ... dumped NM, but still using dhcp in resolv.conf and using ifupdown. For some reason chrome was taking over 10secs to launch, so I blamed NM ...guess NM was the problem
<BluesKaj> on both Bionic and Cosmic
<JimBuntu> wow, seems crazy.
<BluesKaj> it works, altho I used static ip for a long time, but /etc/resolv.conf no longer supports it , or so it seems
<BluesKaj> never been crazy about NM
<BluesKaj> probly regarded in systemd circles as regressive, but who cares :-0
<EriC^^> afternoon everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj, how are you?
<BluesKaj> doing fine here, EriC^^, how about you?
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: good thanks
<lotuspsychje> hey pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> yo
<lotuspsychje> !artful
<ubot5> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> nobody seeing requests again oO
<lotuspsychje> !artful is Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<lotuspsychje> <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<hggdh> late good morning all. Overslept...
<lotuspsychje> hey hggdh good late morning :p
<hggdh> woke too early, turned the alarm off, then decided it was indeed TOO early. Went back for a very quick close-eyes...
<lotuspsychje> ah yeah those are a danger :p
<lotuspsychje> quick blink of the eye
<hggdh> and, I guss, since I had been dismissed from juri duty, I was completely relaxed
<lotuspsychje> you have to go to court hggdh ?
<hggdh> I was summened to serve as part of a juri in some case today. So yes, I would have had to go to court. But yesterday evening they phoned, texted, emailed, and posted on-line that I had been dismissed
<lotuspsychje> heavy case?
<hggdh> you only get to know when you arrive and are selected. Last time was a woman that rear-ended a car stopped in a lane
<lotuspsychje> ah
<hggdh> (and declared not guilty, "because the sun -- early in the morning, and on a west-east road -- made it impossible to see the car stopped"
<hggdh> I think this was one of the fastest juri decisions ever
<lotuspsychje> i never been called for jury..they say its an age thing right, im 41
<hggdh> I do not know the selection here, but I think lawyers do not like very young people, nor very old
<hggdh> and... the smappers are back
<hggdh> *spammers
<daftykins> :o
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<pragmaticenigma> laywers prefer jurors that are sympathetic to their case... age isn't so much a concerns as the background on the juror. If it is a custody battle, they're going to go for the older people, especially women. If it is a drug case, they're going to go after older men. If it is a general case, they will go for people of similar age to the plaintiff and defendents
<lotuspsychje> aha didnt know they tricked the system like that pragmaticenigma ?
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: They can't
<hggdh> I once asked my father what lawyers did/are for. He answered "the lawyer's function is to find the holes in the law"
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: Juror selection is completely random in the United States. In a typical trial, 20 jurors will be called to a case, of those 20, each lawyer (plaintiff, defendent) can dismiss only a certain number and eventually end with a 12 jurors for trial plus 2-3 alternates
<lotuspsychje> i see pragmaticenigma
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: there. I am not sure I explained correctly, but...
<hggdh> and... I have a feeling this will be going south very fast...
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: in short, they guy has a keyboard problem after ltsupgrade
<lotuspsychje> but he thinks a weird way of ubuntu/canonical as he must pay or something
<hggdh> yep
<hggdh> and miscontrued pragmaticenigma's help
<hggdh> indeed, how does one parse "free discount for single option"
<hggdh> ?
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: i asked him if he used ubuntu single, or owned a company
<lotuspsychje> hence his first question about payed support
<hggdh> yes, but what is a free discount?
<hggdh> I think I need more coffee...
<lotuspsychje> lol have no clue
<hggdh> they are still getting it wrong. They still think there is an obligation of #ubuntu to get a solution for a badly-explained issue
<lotuspsychje> or perhaps he's acting..
<lotuspsychje> not sure yet
<hggdh> it is so weird that is possible to be true
<lotuspsychje> he was on xenial before..not sure why he thinked there was payed support?
<leftyfb> There is paid support. I linked to it in the channel for him.
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj wb
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !canonical
<ubot5> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<lotuspsychje> yeah advantage is usefull
<lotuspsychje> jesus that guy leftyfb oO
<lotuspsychje> !mac
<ubot5> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<hggdh> I am monitoring the exodus* user. Seems to have calmed down now, though (last comment is too cryptic to parse as just bad English or trollish
<nacc> hggdh: fair point
<BluesKaj> ..
<BluesKaj>  
<BluesKaj> oops, changed batteries in the KB
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: would you know if thats normal, ubot5 takes factoid requests to #ubuntu-irc ?
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: yes, it does. theoretically, this would help the bot maintainers to update as needed (they are not necessarily ops)
<lotuspsychje> aha tnx, so the users in #ubuntu-irc can edit?
<hggdh> some of them can (these that are set as editors for a specific bot)
<hggdh> or admins
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: what do you prefer then we forward to?
<lotuspsychje> ops or #ubuntu-irc
<hggdh> either, or both. Given we are back to spam, it may take a while for an editor to see the proposals
<lotuspsychje_> hggdh: allright
<pragmaticenigma> we ready to put +r back on main again? :-)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> not yet, no spammers so far, just the usual collection of trolls
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<pragmaticenigma> I thought those were the spammers
<pragmaticenigma> surpised exodus hasn't been given the boot
<pragmaticenigma> really slow warm up to their troll level
<hggdh> if they are, they have radically changed their modus operandi
<hggdh> I am waiting for them to go back to it
<pragmaticenigma> soon as they started in on the make me an ISO... i recognized the pattern
<hggdh> I still think it was mostly a mis-understanding of what is Canonical, and what is #ubuntu, coupled with inability to read long sentences
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: hmm, at the end he was pretty trolly
<lotuspsychje> ask leftyfb
<hggdh> yes, this is why enough is enough. But they quieted down, so no reason *now* to kick/ban
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: I saw a similar dialogue about a year ago... started with making it look like they needed assistance with a seemingly normal computer part.
<lotuspsychje> yeah sure, if it solves itself..
<hggdh> (again, we always strive to give them the benefit of doubt)
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats always a good idea
<pragmaticenigma> to happy of a trigger finger and they'll show up in droves
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: oh I have seen it (and participated in trying to help) many times
<lotuspsychje> !info feedparser
<ubot5> Package feedparser does not exist in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> what are you looking for information about feedparser?
<lotuspsychje> we playing with limnoria pragmaticenigma
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: the rss plugin doesnt wanna load
<pragmaticenigma> the only thing I know of feedparser is a python library
<lotuspsychje> Error: No module named 'feedparser'
<hggdh> there IS a feeparser on BBionic and Cosmic (rmadison feedparser shows them)
<hggdh>  feedparser | 5.2.1-1        | cosmic           | source
<lotuspsychje> JimBuntu got it fixxed, tnx anyway guys
<JimBuntu> I thank you as well
<pragmaticenigma> wish I knew that feedparers was in pip... though what I used I customized heavily for my purposes
<lotuspsychje> seems its needed for that rss plugin on limnoria
<lotuspsychje> !info feedparser cosmic
<ubot5> Package feedparser does not exist in cosmic
<hggdh> you are probably looking for python-feddparser, or python3-feedparser
<hggdh> !info python3-feedparser
<ubot5> python3-feedparser (source: feedparser): Universal Feed Parser for Python 3. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-1 (bionic), package size 43 kB, installed size 209 kB
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx
<leftyfb> hggdh: I just don't understand that mentality. A person trolls for roughly 2 hours, their mom calls them for dinner and they step away from the computer for a bit. An op finally becomes active and everything is ok because it's not happening now? Do you honestly think because troll-boy stepped away for a bit that they're going to stop trolling and they they will magically start becoming a productive member of society? Also, to be clear,
<leftyfb> you were clearly there during the trolling and multiple requests for them to stop with their insane rant about negotiating price with a "sovereignty backed by armies".
<hggdh> leftyfb: no, I was AFK. When I returned and saw the ping, he had been quiet for a while.
<leftyfb> It is really ignorant and self-defeating to be actively ignoring trolls hoping they'll go away, or maybe only troll once in a while.
<hggdh> leftyfb: that's your opinion, not mine.
<leftyfb> It's an educated opinion based on 20+ years of experience dealing with them
<leftyfb> It's really not fair to the legitimate users in the channel to be constantly putting up with all the garbage because the ops find some self-enlightenment in actively ignoring trolls. There's really no benefit in being so apprehensive about removing the garbage.
<leftyfb> I'm not the only one who sees this. Just the only one that is vocal about it
<daftykins> it enables their inaction
<lotuspsychje> nite nite
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-08-22
<lotuspsychje> https://www.deviantart.com/phobean/art/Reactionary-Themes-for-Plasma-760543830
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning lotuspsychje :-)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: one for us :p https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/intel-core-i5-vs-i7/
<BluesKaj> right
<lotuspsychje> hey guiverc
<guiverc> Howdy lotuspsychje
<ducasse> hiya BluesKaj, guiverc
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse
<guiverc> Howdy ducasse  & BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey guiverc
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade
<ubot5> Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<lotuspsychje> !artful
<ubot5> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> !artful is Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: resolv.conf?
<BluesKaj>  /etc/resolv.conf and ifupdown , yes
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade is Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<hggdh> !ltsupgrade
<ubot5> ltsupgrade is Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<hggdh> !artful
<ubot5> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: ^done, thank you
<lotuspsychje> tnx hggdh
<lotuspsychje> and good day to you hggdh
<hggdh> oh yeah :-)
<hggdh> good day to all
<hggdh> just woke up, did not even have coffee yet
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, sorry, I have to learn to be more careful, sometimes I get fixated and lose sight of the correct files and paths
 * lotuspsychje slides a fresh coffee to hggdh 
<BluesKaj> hi hggdh
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: easy mistake. np. It's still early :)
<hggdh> BluesKaj: good morning
<BluesKaj> usually I'm awake by now , on my 3rd coffee
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
<lotuspsychje> hey pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> yo
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: just noticed I missed "<reply>" from the update to ltsupgrade. It has been corrected now
<hggdh> !ltsupgrade
<ubot5> Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<lotuspsychje> thank you hggdh
<hggdh> yw,andsorry
<lotuspsychje> no sweat, im still following your earlier advice, keep trying
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> we are using -irc and 0ops as a canary, so it gets sort of confusing
<lotuspsychje> would be nice to have solething recording
<lotuspsychje> something
<lotuspsychje> i mean the factoids requests stored
<hggdh> we are using -irc and 0ops as a canary, so it gets sort of more efficient on the uptake
<hggdh> crap
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<hggdh> I will try again, something I got the response mixed
<hggdh> the requests are collected, but we should get more efficient on the uptake
<hggdh> there.
<lotuspsychje> is there an applyment procedure to be able to add factoids?
<hggdh> not sure...will have to check
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: or once the requests collected, does it show soemwhere there's a que?
<hggdh> (I never dealt with the bots, so I do not know much about processes there)
<hggdh> it shows internally to a few of us, at least
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> !info gresistor | daftykins
<ubot5> daftykins: gresistor (source: gresistor): resistor color code calculator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.1-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<daftykins> no desktop Linux for me (:
<lotuspsychje> installing
<lotuspsychje> doesnt work here
<lotuspsychje> Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gresistor/+bug/1788427
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1788427 in gresistor (Ubuntu) "Gresistor is not launching on 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> tnx daftykins ^
<daftykins> you sure the other package is unavailable?
<lotuspsychje> wich one
<daftykins> well, whatever provides canberra-gtk-module
<lotuspsychje> i installed it
<pragmaticenigma> Here's one to add to the bookmarks list... customizing the Gnome title bar with a custom date time output
<pragmaticenigma> https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/gnome-clock-formats
<lotuspsychje> sudo apt install libcanberra-gtk-module libcanberra-gtk3-module
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: i helped a user yesterday clock to 12h with dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> some settings there
<pragmaticenigma> now you have a handy link they can go to to learn all the things!
<lotuspsychje> installing glade..300mb
<lotuspsychje> fixxed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gresistor/+bug/1788427
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1788427 in gresistor (Ubuntu) "Gresistor is not launching on 18.04" [Undecided,Fix released]
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-08-19
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Mr_Cyclops> !flatpack
<daftykins> don't they spell it flatpak?
<Mr_Cyclops> daftykins, yeah, I did a typo, although even that didn't yield anything for some weird reason :-/
<daftykins> there's no factoid! flatpak isn't the 'buntu thing after all
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<EoflaOE> Good morning everyone
<lordievader> Morning EoflaOE
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine. How about you?
<lordievader> Doing good here
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<EoflaOE> hello marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> :))))
<marcoagpinto> I am finishing the cola bottle
<EoflaOE> nice
 * JimBuntu refills marcoagpinto's cola bottle when they aren't looking.
<marcoagpinto> thanks :)
<marcoagpinto> this morning I have translated the LanguageTool browser add-on and also updated my homepage...
<marcoagpinto> my homepage now has a scroll to top button
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I edited lots of pages and added the code by hand
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Bashing-om> UWN592 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue592 .
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: 20.04 is on my wishlist
<mknepper> im patiently waiting
<mknepper> Xfce will be up to 4.14
<mknepper> I tried installing the staging packages on 18.04 and it seemed pretty laggy, so I went back to 4.12
<mknepper> i actually started donating to a lot of the FOSS stuff I use, and organizations that help Linux and other FOSS projects
<mknepper> 19.04 looks really good and it's decently fast, i think 20.04 will be great
<mknepper> i hope gnome optimizes their DE some more and gets more speed out of it.
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: cool
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: my bank number is...
<lordcirth> They said that 19.10 was hoping to have a root-on-ZFS install option, but feature freeze is very soon and I don't see it. :(
<lotuspsychje> lordcirth: that was for server right?
<lordcirth> I forget
<lordcirth> Maybe it was. I don't see a server ISO in the daily build site? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lotuspsychje> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/08/ubuntu-19-10-will-offer-experimental-zfs-file-system-option
<lotuspsychje> to the desktop
<lordcirth> So it says. Though the author also seems to not know what they are talking about, so who knows?
<lotuspsychje> yeah omgubuntu mostly wants to provide first news
<lordcirth> I just used zsync to update the daily iso, I'll look again
<lordcirth> zsync is a wonderful thing and I wish all distros used it
<mknepper> benefits of zsync? I don't really know anything about it
<mknepper> i guess ddg can answer most of that for me lol
<lordcirth> mknepper, it lets you download the diffs between two files, ISOs in this case. So it pulled 88% of the data from last week's ISO, then downloaded the rest.
<mknepper> that is really cool
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu got now zsync in the installer right?
<lordcirth> Yeah. But it requires the host to generate a zsync file and host it, so the site has to support it
<lordcirth> Anyway, I'm looking in the 19.10 desktop installer and I'm not seeing ZFS. I'll ask in +1
<mknepper> do you think canonical's use of gnome is going to help with performance and stuff? my theory is that sicne its their main de, they're going to tweak it so it runs a bit faster, maybe contrib some code
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: yeah they work togheter
<mknepper> i hope that partnership is doing good things.
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: in my vision, since ubuntu chosen gnome again it changed alot already
<mknepper> lotuspsychje, do you do any dev for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: no, im a vanilla volunteer, doing LTS bugging & ubuntu support
<EoflaOE> nice lotuspsuchje.
<mknepper> ah, cool. i think thats awesome.
<mknepper> ive been trying to help/donate to devs if i can, even if its just like 1$
<EoflaOE> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | mknepper
<ubot5> mknepper: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<mknepper> i actually have been donating to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> great
<mknepper> i was thinking about seeding the lts torrent, but im not sure how much of a help that'd be
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: alot of our crew are seeding at release times to help, and it is much help
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks for example
<lotuspsychje> !torrents
<ubot5> Bionic can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/bionic/desktop/ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/bionic/server/ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<marcoagpinto> [19:55] <marcoagpinto> "Still searching for my way, the right way to be. Still pondering what I've done. I'm still thinking what I've said, still finding from within. And all that I know is still not enough"
<pragmaticenigma> marcoagpinto: Do remember, we discuss Ubuntu here. For life's mysteries, maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##LifeIssues
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh... sorry... I was meditating about the meaning of life
<EoflaOE> hi marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> Hello
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!
<EoflaOE> How are you marcoagpinto?
<marcoagpinto> fine, and you?
<marcoagpinto> :p
<marcoagpinto> I am working on the GB speller
<EoflaOE> Fine.
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-08-20
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EoflaOE> good morning everyone
<lotuspsychje> morning EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> good morning lotuspsychje, how are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> good good tnx, busy day ahead
<daftykins> ooh is it taco time? :)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> 6h42 bit early for tacos
<daftykins> i bet the Tacoder would disagree
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> Heya!
<lordievader> Morning marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> morning, Lord Sith!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<ducasse> good morning
<EoflaOE> good morning marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> Good morning, my dear brothers :)
<EoflaOE> The BNC will be in maintenance. Goodbye.
<marcoagpinto> oki
<marcoagpinto> take care
<lordievader> Hey EoflaOE
<marcoagpinto> lordievader: he left
<lordievader> Hrmm, I don't see that on the matrix side.
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: Hello!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I have just finished writing two paragraphs on my thesis!!!
<lotuspsychje> hi
<marcoagpinto> :p
<lotuspsychje> good boy
<marcoagpinto> the gun powder warfare age
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<marcoagpinto> hey hey
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> >:) <- cola demon
<marcoagpinto> I want to do some coding... but I am feeling tired :)
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: Hello!!!!
 * lotuspsychje runs away fast
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I was napping!
<marcoagpinto> I lay down and fell asleep until now
<marcoagpinto> one of my cats woke me up several times though... can't the cat understand I was trying to sleep?
<marcoagpinto> :p
<EoflaOE> hi marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: Hi
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: How are you?
<marcoagpinto> I am okay, I think, and you, dear one?
<EoflaOE> I am OK.
<marcoagpinto> about to listen to heavy metal!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> "Metal is immortal! Metal rules the world!"
<jeremy31> One word, rust
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lol, who wants a lil bug: https://www.xfce.org/download/changelogs/4.14
<lotuspsychje> this isnt healthy for my eyes searching
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: i doubt you'll find anything. I've looked in the updated packages, there was one biggish upgrade 4 days ago with both firefox and libpoppler upgraded but those wouldn't affect the XFCE taskbar. There was one libibus upgrade but I checked and the input method hadn't changed
<TJ-> there was nothing in the journal to indicate an input device issue
<lotuspsychje> puzzle
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: maybe you heared something? 18.04, Xubuntu, strange situation developed. Something unknown appears to be stealing keyboard focus/input after a variable length of time. Originally noticed this whilst doing repeated PDF Save-As in Firefox and not being able to enter the Filename, but now hit again in Evince whilst annotating a PDF. Keyboard is working fine in terminal (as you can see). Restarting the affected GUI
<lotuspsychje> application when it
<TJ-> The only possible clues I can find around the time this occurred last (just before I asked in #ubuntu) are:
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Watching - But no - no issue here and I have seen nothing other for TJ-'s issue :(
<TJ-> (thunderbird:476): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: 18:34:24.504: ../../../../gobject/gsignal.c:3492: signal name 'selection_changed' is invalid for instance '0x7fb6b65049c0' of type 'MaiAtkType3'
<TJ-> [Parent 12171, Gecko_IOThread] WARNING: pipe error (49): Connection reset by peer: file /build/firefox-qCOyDf/firefox-68.0.2+build1/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 358
<TJ-> ###!!! [Parent][RunMessage] Error: Channel closing: too late to send/recv, messages will be lost
<TJ-> that 1st is from Thunderbird which was in the background I wasn't interacting with it, but the message with "Atk" could be a clue .. ATK == Accessibility Tool Kit
<TJ-> the 2nd message is obviously from Firefox but may not be related since I see many of those and it may be related to some tab
<TJ-> the last one is interesting but no clue which application reported it!
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Apport ? any hints in that log file ?
<TJ-> I could hypothesise that some Accessibility feature is kicking in. possibly I'm holding the keys 'wrong' a-la Apple iPhone :)
<TJ-> Bashing-om: no, nothing is crashing, just GUI seems to lose keyboard input whilst cursor/pointer continues working
<TJ-> But for example the terminal emulator is fine so its not all gUI
<TJ-> It's difficult to force the issue too so can't really come up with a guaranteed reproducer
<lotuspsychje> weirdy bug that
<TJ-> Anyhow, I'm still in the office and my dinner will be ready soon so I must get moving, thanks for thinking about it lotuspsychje  :)
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-08-21
<lotuspsychje> good night
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Not much of a nap there friend :P
<lotuspsychje> nop :p
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Morning ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> i'm good, thanks, how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<ducasse> got plans today?
<lordievader> Got another student graduating :)
<lordievader> Full agenda furthermore
<lordievader> How about you?
<ducasse> not much, quiet day ahead here
<lordievader> 😁
<guiverc> ctrl+alt+F4 opens ?? a virtual-terminal??  is that the correct name?  (my mind has gone blank again)
<daftykins> TTY
<daftykins> *shrug*
<guiverc> you & i know what we mean (with TTY) but I'm writing to a user (bug report) & would like to be 'correctish'
<guiverc> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> np! i'd probably still write TTY but then explain with e.g. (the things you get when you press...) :D
<guiverc> i've changed my mind & aren't sending anyway
<daftykins> bug is now a feature 8D
<guiverc> boo!!  ibm documented bugs & they weren't bugs anymore, that & "this page intentionally left blank" I was never a fan of..  (s390)
<daftykins> my exams always had that
<guiverc> apologies for the bad memories!
<daftykins> hehe nah you're fine
<daftykins> i always wondered what they were thinking
<EoflaOE> hello everyone
<lordievader> Morning EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<EoflaOE> Doing fine. And you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<EoflaOE> Nice.
<ducasse> hi guiverc
<guiverc> G'day ducasse :)
<ducasse> guiverc: all well, i hope?
<guiverc> & G'day EoflaOE , yep all good thank ducasse, how about you?
<EoflaOE> Thanks guiverc. And good day to you. Is everything well?
<ducasse> guiverc: no complaints, thanks :)
<EoflaOE> hi ducasse
<ducasse> \o EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> How are you doing?
<ducasse> all good, you too, i hope?
<EoflaOE> All good
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<JimBuntu> Greetings marcoagpinto !
<marcoagpinto> greetings JimBuntu!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<BluesKaj> hey marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> this morning I went to Lisbon to get my medical leave for the weekend I didn't go to work
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> days 3 and 4 of August
<marcoagpinto> two months for 19.10!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> then 20.04
<marcoagpinto> I am so curious what 20.04 will bring
<marcoagpinto> I am almost sure 20.04 will bring Kernel 5?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> since it is a LTS release and needs to be stable
<marcoagpinto> :)
<JimBuntu> sadness marcoagpinto , sadness... and a lot of updates for people to perform :-(  Meh, necessary evil
<JimBuntu> I can't wait for the jokes around 20.10... needs to be named 'A Space Odyssey'
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> good name
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> well thought
<JimBuntu> They could have SO MUCh fun around that... special background, HAL... everything
<marcoagpinto> can't 20.04 bring a 512-bit OS?
<JimBuntu> I mean, it's a point 10 release anyway
<marcoagpinto> OS=file system*
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> an ext5 or something?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<JimBuntu> 512, why stop there... 640-bit
<marcoagpinto> well, in a few years the servers will have 1 TB SSD drives
<marcoagpinto> :)
<JimBuntu> The time has come for Webuntu instead of Ubuntu ;p
<marcoagpinto> so, 512-bit makes sense
<marcoagpinto> 1 PT
<marcoagpinto> Petabytes
<marcoagpinto> sorry for the typos, my brain is toasted
<JimBuntu> no worries, my bagel is toasted
<marcoagpinto> there is already at least 100 TB SSDs for servers
<marcoagpinto> :)
<JimBuntu> sheesh. I can't say I am surprised by this though.  The cost is probably nice and high too.
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> but in 5 years the prices will drop
<marcoagpinto> :)
<BluesKaj> wonder about X11 being replaced by Wayland or at least optional
<marcoagpinto> like the normal Samsung SSDs have dropped a lot
<marcoagpinto> :)
<JimBuntu> cyclic things BluesKaj ... if it happens on any long scale, X11 will improve and then it will go back to them dominating
<JimBuntu> marcoagpinto, due to technological advancements, SSD costs are supposed to start dropping fast by the end of the year, once the tech makes it into full production, at least... that's what I read
<BluesKaj> Wayland seems more difficult on KDE/Plasma than Gnome
<BluesKaj> SSDs should be down to $100US for 1TB before I'll consider upgrading from my Samsung EVO 256GB
<BluesKaj> the 1TB outboard usb spinner does the job for media files atm
<JimBuntu> I'm in the market for a bigger SSD, or I might simply go with one of those uSD cards to reduce the shipping costs to insanely low amounts. Either way, I think I need to make up my mind today and get it ordered.
<pragmaticenigma> but they'll be cheaper tomorrow ;-)
<BluesKaj> uSD card?
<BluesKaj> micro sd ?
<JimBuntu> yeah, micro
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, ^
<BluesKaj> they wear out fast after too many writes IME
<JimBuntu> Sorry, forgot which channel I was in BluesKaj , the micro is for that thing in the other channel where I literally mail data to someone
<BluesKaj> ok'
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> my Samsung 500 GB 850 cost me some 200-250 EUR a year or two ago
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> now they are at ~100 EUR on Amazon UK
<JimBuntu> Mine was like $100 USD not long ago, I think I got the 128GB for something like $30
<marcoagpinto> does anyone know the life-time of standard HDD servers?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> just wondering
<BluesKaj> I went thru 3 microsd cards on my rpi3 already so i transferred the / partition to a usb hdd and the sd just contains the boot file
<BluesKaj> think the microsd is kaput again since the rpi3 no longer boots
<BluesKaj> but I seldom use it anyway so it's no real loss
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Years ago I too had problems with microSD cards for my MP3 player
<marcoagpinto> the files on them would get corrupt
<BluesKaj> yeah, they're unreliable
<marcoagpinto> but my last MP3 player comes with 8 GB storage, so I no longer need cards
<marcoagpinto> :)
<JimBuntu> marcoagpinto, I would have to guess that it really, really depends on utilization. Specs for most hard drives are available though. I do not have good info for 'in general' though
<marcoagpinto> but the software is chinese and it sucks
<marcoagpinto> JimBuntu: for example: Facebook?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> just wondering so that I could compare with SSDs in 5 years
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> ahhh... every time my MP3 players gets damaged and I buy a new one, the software is always the same, even if the brand changes
<marcoagpinto> and it doesn't accept UTF-8 filenames, so all musics get corrupted names
<JimBuntu> sorry marcoagpinto , I don't have any friends at Facebook. Had a similar discussion with a friend at Google, but they said it was basically a constant stream of replacing drives and systems :/
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhh
<BluesKaj> lesson, don't buy Chinese software
<JimBuntu> Google also did/do run their data servers pretty hot though, much warmer than most, so that *might* contribute to more failures of equipment.
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: I don't buy Chinese software. All MP3 players in Portugal seem to use it
<marcoagpinto> at least the cheaper ones
 * JimBuntu sends marcoagpinto a nice MP3 player from the USA... of course, made in China though ;p
<marcoagpinto> JimBuntu: >:)
<BluesKaj>  I don't own a mp3 player so...
<marcoagpinto> When I go to Lisbon I usually take the player with me
<marcoagpinto> :)
<JimBuntu> I no longer have any device specially built for MP3 playback, well... I am sure I have at least 1 laying around somewhere, but I don't use one any more
<BluesKaj> just listen to cds or FM radio in my old car :-)
<JimBuntu> marcoagpinto, are such devices 'popular' in your land?
<marcoagpinto> JimBuntu: yes
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> 20 EUR or so
<marcoagpinto> plus 15 EUR ensurance if it breaks
<marcoagpinto> :)
<JimBuntu> oh wow. Somewhat inexpensive too.
<marcoagpinto> or something like that
<marcoagpinto> so, if it brakes, I buy a new one
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> the ensurance costs about the same as a new one
<marcoagpinto> breaks*
<JimBuntu> Around here, the tablet craze has taken over.
<JimBuntu> or the 'phablet' craze.
<BluesKaj> mp3 audio is awful to my ears
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: convert the songs to 320 kbp or above
<marcoagpinto> and get good headphones
<BluesKaj> it's ok for voice, but not music
<marcoagpinto> :)
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, you didn't spend enough time next to huge speakers cranked up. Now you suffer from poor audio quality while the rest of us yell 'what?'
<BluesKaj> oh I have a dropout in my ears at 6Khz then it goes back up to normal levels on the frequency spectrum
<BluesKaj> I've spent a lot of time near big guitar amps over the years, but I used stuff cotton in them when we were gigging
<BluesKaj> used to
<JimBuntu> I was/am stupid though BluesKaj , all of those gigs I set up... with stupid young me sitting right on top of huge speakers enjoying the free show.
<BluesKaj> when you're young you're invincible :-)
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> like when I was a kid... I would place a "Napalm Death" CD on the stereo and would turn the volume to the maximum :)
<marcoagpinto> so that the neighbours would hear it
<marcoagpinto> :p
<marcoagpinto> lol
<marcoagpinto> only crap I have done
<BluesKaj> nice way way to blow tweeters
<BluesKaj> clipping amps
<BluesKaj> oops, repeating myself again again
<pragmaticenigma> echo echo echo
<JimBuntu> echoooooo echoooooo echooooooo
<BluesKaj> usually 60% volume on a preamp stage is anough to drive an amp to full power
<BluesKaj> enough even
<BluesKaj> at line level
<BluesKaj> and sometimes to little power is worse than too much
<bobjunga> anyone know what window manager disco uses by default? I dont recognize any in the process list of my install. I am using the default (non-wayland) session
<bobjunga> second question: I see two systemd processes in the process list. systemd(1) at the top as I expected but then there is another. Is that a snap thing?  Where can I find information on it? googling has not paid off
<lotuspsychje> bobjunga: not sure what you are trying to do?
<pragmaticenigma> bobjunga: There are Desktop Managers, Desktop Environments, and Compositors ... that make up what a person might perceive as the window manager
<pragmaticenigma> What are you digging for, and what is your concern?
<bobjunga> well, I am research and learning about the display architecture and X, wayland
<bobjunga> I was playing around with making a "Xepher :1"  X server and adding various components like a win manager and then gnome-panel, etc...
<bobjunga> this is on a fresh 19.04.   I installed metacity to and it worked on the :1 X server but I wanted to see which in manager I was running in 19.04 and try that one
<bobjunga> but I could not find any of the ones I know about -- mutter, metacity, etc...
<bobjunga> so I wonder if in gnome3/ubuntu the window manager is built into something else
<pragmaticenigma> bobjunga: Gnome-shell has it's compositor embedded in the Desktop Environment. There is no separate window compositor (e.g. Metacity)
<bobjunga> and then while looking at pstree output for the win manager, I found it a little disconcerting that there was a second systemd and would like to understand why
<bobjunga> pragmaticenigma: hmm.. I thought that the compositor was separate -- (an X extension and built into wayland)
<bobjunga> but anyway, it would make sense if gnome-shell provides the dock and top panel and the win manager functionality
<pragmaticenigma> bobjunga: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Shell#Software_architecture
<pragmaticenigma> The direction was Gnome is trying to make their desktop more customizable by use of extensions, which are easily written as JavaScript programs that Mutter can render
<bobjunga> ok. its starting to make sense. I had read that wiki page yesterday but back then, the distinction between the window manager and compositor and descktop shell did not mean enough to me.
<bobjunga> interesting. I cant run a second copy of gnome-shell on display :1, apparently because it registers with dbus and there can be only one.  (error:  rg.gnome.Shell already exists on bus and --replace not specified)
<bobjunga> so because gnome3 is monolithic in this respect, a person cant choose to use a tiling win manager like awesome with the gnome dock and top bar and extensions
<bobjunga> pragmaticenigma: I like the gnome3 extensions but why is that not a huge security concern. Package in the official ubuntu repository go through some approval process run by canonical but it seems that anyone can post a gnome extension to their website
<pragmaticenigma> bobjunga: If you want tiling, then use a environment built for that purpose. You wouldn't use a screw driver to hammer a nail, it's possible to do, but not very effective. What I'm trying to say is, why force Gnome-Shell to behave a particular way it wasn't designed to work in.
<pragmaticenigma> bobjunga: As far as users installing extensions as they please, it's on the user to research and verify the applications, extensions and other features they install won't harm their system. Ubuntu itself comes with no guarantee that it won't break or harm your system. A best effort is made, and some extensions are avaialble in the Ubuntu software repos for more common usage or for Ubuntu to achieve a particular feature set.
<pragmaticenigma> bobjunga: One case for the extensions is Gnome developers are removing the ability to treat the desktop as a folder, meaning anything you place in ~/Desktop will no longer be displayed if you minimize all the windows. There is, however, an extension that can restore that functionality.
<bobjunga> pragmaticenigma: thanks for your help in understanding gnome3 arch:)
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-08-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<marcoagpinto> Heya!
<marcoagpinto> the demon!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
 * lotuspsychje plops a smokebomb and vanishes like a ninja
<daftykins> :O slayer of soft drinks
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> Morning guys
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I am making a full backup of my HDD... for over a year that I have only done partial backups
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> damn... I need to retire... :) I am tired of life
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> recently added/changed factoids for the crew:
<lotuspsychje> . !hotspot !lxc !lxd !journalctl !hotspot !bootlog !xwayland
<EoflaOE> hello everyone and marcoagpinto and lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> morning EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Good morning lotuspsychje
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: Hello, dear one! >:)
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: Hello, how are you doing?
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: I am fine, thanks, and you?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: Doing fine
<marcoagpinto> I will have a busy afternoon today... a supermarket customer has a problem with his computer and I will probably go again to his house to help, like I did yesterday
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> he can't login to the lawyors site
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> maybe the 1903 Windows update messed the authentication certificate
<marcoagpinto> but yesterday the technical support was already closed
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: Nice. Try to fix the best you can. I have 1903 as a host on my new PC too.
<marcoagpinto> it can only be a certificate issue :) since he said that yesterday morning it was working and in the afternoon not
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I checked the update history, and 1903 was in that morning
<marcoagpinto> was installed*
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh.. I am running out of brain pills... I need to buy more at the supermarket... two months went buy very quickly (each package brings 60 pills)
<marcoagpinto> Pharmaton
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> vitality for the brain
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<marcoagpinto> went by*
<lotuspsychje> ubottu down for the moment, i reported to -ops
<lordievader> Noooo not ubottu!!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lordievader> Who is supposed to hand out cookies now?
<lotuspsychje> im lost without cookies..
 * daftykins is now known as ubottu
<daftykins> COOKIES FOR ALL
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lordievader> Whooo
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: looks cool for UWN: https://ubuntu.com/blog/useful-security-software-from-the-snap-store
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj! Hello!
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<bittin_> Listening to todays podcast now: http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/08/22/s12e20-outrun/
<marcoagpinto> dear beloved brothers, I am back from the nap
<marcoagpinto> :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-08-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<akemlenovo> Good morning.
<akemlenovo> I was thinking about that fact that a good Linux system should use all available RAM for this or that, but then it doesn't make sense at some point when you have lots of RAM and if the system is mainly idleing.
<daftykins> depends if it's accurately predicting what you might do next
<daftykins> also, good morn indeed!
<akemlenovo> daftykins, But it may not need much RAM if i just do some text editing or small shell stuff. So in that case there is no point to use the free memory.
<akemlenovo> But i understand there could be cases it will cache large files or do some other background process.
<daftykins> yeah, horses for courses
<daftykins> but also there's probably no harm at the same time
<daftykins> what might seem like work to us isn't really a big deal on the hardwares time surely
<akemlenovo> daftykins, What i feel like, with a computer that will predict my usage, is that it gets out of my control sort of...also that things gets more and more complicated but ofc it's supposed to be for the best.
<akemlenovo> I think i like stupid machines instead of AI powered supercomputers :P
<daftykins> i know what you mean, i still remember Windows 95 stealing my lovely DOS from me
<akemlenovo> Hehe yeah that must be that same idea :P
<daftykins> before that i kinda knew every file on the disk - but that day ended, then 95 was set to autostart and oooy
<daftykins> felt like the end of an era at that time
<daftykins> ooh there's new Titanic footage out - https://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2019/08/22/titanic-dives-footage-decomposition-na-lon-orig.cnn/video/playlists/around-the-world/
<akemlenovo> Feels like treasure hunter with the Titanic :)
<akemlenovo> Too bad we don't see what some of the inside looks like, they must have filmed parts of that too with their submarine drone.
<akemlenovo> Found some shots https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pun18bi_0-g ;)
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> oh that's an old one though
<daftykins> apparently this latest one used fancy 4K cameras, so that'll be a treat if they go to the same spots
<lordievader> Good morning
<daftykins> heya
<akemlenovo> Good morning.
<lordievader> Hey akemlenovo
<EoflaOE> good morning evertyone
<EoflaOE> everyone*
<lordievader> Morning EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Good morning lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing/
<lordievader> ?
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine. And you?
<EoflaOE> And do you know that Ubuntu has entered a feature freeze?
<daftykins> 19.10 at least? eh if it's not LTS, yawn ;)
 * lordievader is not really up to date with the ubuntu release cycle
<lordievader> .10 is never an LTS release.
<EoflaOE> daftykins and lordievader: I am talking about Ubuntu Eoan Ermine
<daftykins> yeah so 19.10
<EoflaOE> Yes.
<daftykins> roll on 20.04
<EoflaOE> daftykins: Yes, I will look at the 20.04 schedule after 19.10 releases. Check my blog for explanation: https://eofla.wordpress.com/2019/08/22/ubuntu-eoan-ermine-has-reached-the-feature-freeze/
<daftykins> err explanation of what?
<daftykins> the title is all that needs to be read xD
<guiverc> G'day EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Hello guiverc
<EoflaOE> daftykins: Explanation about the feature freeze.
<lordievader> It is pretty much self-explanatory, right?
<EoflaOE> lordievader: Yes, so the blog post is pretty short.
<daftykins> yeah i know what the term means :)
<EoflaOE> OK.
<lotuspsychje> hey EoflaOE
<Rojola> hi
<lotuspsychje> hey Rojola
<Rojola> lotuspsychje, so, what's the answer? ;)
<lotuspsychje> Rojola: re-ask here please
<EoflaOE> hello lotuspsychje, how are you doing and how is the kernel?
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: we found the issue with the developer, it was realtek module eth r8169 making it flicker
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: And how is Ethernet related to flickering? Is the bug reported?
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1838644
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: im not certain what will happen from now..maybe they will push a commit?
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Thanks. Looking at it.
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: the solution is not described in my bug yet
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: OK. I have one more question, does the Dell Optiplex 7060 contain this Ethernet r8169? It's okay if unknown.
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: is there a specific bug you are talking about?
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: I don't think so, because Optiplex 7060 can't have r8169. Only Intel Ethernet.
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: keep in mind my flickering bug is specific to clevo laptops (for now) we did not find other brands yet
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: OK Thanks.
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: I think the importance of the bug should be the highest possible. Am I right?
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: i dont think so, as this is only on this combination of hardware on clevo
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Thanks. Good thing I don't own Clevo and I don't have Ethernet; only WiFi.
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: we do have other bugs with realtek and kernel 5.0 though..
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1841040
<lordievader> It is always a dissapointment when you find that your motherboard has a realtek chipset -.-
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: indeed, and the bad news is, i cant pick another eth chipset, its built in from factory on this model
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Yes. lordievader: Yes. My d-link wifi adapter has Realtek.
<lordievader> That is usually the case nowadays.
<lordievader> Though on a desktop you can opt for a pci(-e) card.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: the good news the devs found what its about, so perhaps good for few next kernels :p
<lotuspsychje> lordievader EoflaOE related to: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109215
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Yes. So that explains everything.
<daftykins> honestly, shame on Linux if in a desktop you have to throw in a NIC because they can't drive the onboard properly
<lotuspsychje> +1
<lotuspsychje> very uncomfy for my existing users on LTS
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Have you tested 5.3-rc?
<lotuspsychje> yes sir
<lotuspsychje> no flickering there
<lotuspsychje> the only kernels flickering are 4.19 and 5.0
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: but i got a workaround now, and the dev know whats it about so..
<lotuspsychje> my job is done
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<lotuspsychje> !test
<daftykins> wow still no bot?
<lotuspsychje> i reported it, seems still away
<lotuspsychje> +1 is working
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> plz no cola today
<marcoagpinto> I have spent ~4 hours working on the GB speller
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> guys?!
<marcoagpinto> will someday the window icon allow higher sizes?
<marcoagpinto> for example, instead of 16x16 accept 24x24 or 32x32 when 4K becomes standard
<marcoagpinto> and SVG icons for it
<daftykins> oh for high DPI application icons, hmm
<marcoagpinto> I wanted to suggest it also for MS Windows but they never reply to my suggestions in the forum :(((((((((
<marcoagpinto> I need to win the EuroMillions and pay to Microsoft for they to implement my suggestions
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> they=them*
<daftykins> just found this looking around - https://blogs.windows.com/windowsdeveloper/2017/05/19/improving-high-dpi-experience-gdi-based-desktop-apps/#chm4wVvLCg2ktFzC.97
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> let me check
<daftykins> honestly i don't think what you're saying is something they've not heard of
<daftykins> scaling for instance, which is sort of related, still seems to be handled pretty poorly across all OSs
<marcoagpinto> well, only if someone gives him $$$ they will implement
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> him=them*
<marcoagpinto> sorry for the typos... I am brain-toasted
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: that is why I suggested SVG
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> vectorised images
<daftykins> yeah, i know about SVGs... but that's not relevant to the type of scaling i'm talking about there
<daftykins> i mean when people find 1:1 too 'small' so they set 125%, 150% or even 200% scaling on their desktop to make UI elements larger
<daftykins> if i had a 4K display i'd probably still run 1:1 for the increased 'real-estate'
<daftykins> as it is i'm still running my 11 year old 1920x1200 LCDs :)
<marcoagpinto> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Hello!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<OerHeks> TFH time
<OerHeks> tin foil hat
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-08-24
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<lotuspsychje> !test
<ubot5> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<lotuspsychje> anyone needs fun on gnome tonight, try bug #1841316
<ubot5> bug 1841316 in metacity (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell freezes a few seconds - Window manager warning: last_user_time is greater than comparison timestamp" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841316
<lotuspsychje> i got the same errors in journal logs
<lotuspsychje> ill check more tomorrow
<guiverc> ubuntu-software is restricted to a list of packages isn't it (unlike say aptitude/synpatic which is whatever's in sources..)
<OerHeks> meta packages mainly, yes
<guiverc> thanks OerHeks :)   (writing response to lp.bug..)
<OerHeks> that is why synaptic is such a breeze for new users, to explore more
<guiverc> or aptitude for oldies like me :)
<guiverc> (interactive, I can use keyboard & not mouse...)
<OerHeks> sure, turning mouse heroes in cli warriors is fun
<guiverc> computers didn't have mouses when i started using them  (couldn't even rely on arrow keys)
<guiverc> (the beauty of vi - works when there's no arrow keys)
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-08-25
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Bashing-om> good very early your morning :P
<lotuspsychje> yeah :p
<lotuspsychje> a very big coffee first
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Turning out ya may need that one to be strong too :P
<OerHeks> interesting, unhide url shortner in chrome https://twitter.com/isotopp/status/1164837279086436352
<lotuspsychje> i ditched chromium OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> solo FF for lotus
<OerHeks> the end of the browser?
<OerHeks> grinn
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> vote for nautilus web browsing
<OerHeks> sudo snap install bucklespring
<OerHeks> typewriter sounds :-D
 * OerHeks is silly
<lotuspsychje> hihi
 * lotuspsychje loads some rootkits on himself on coolterm to act 'cool'
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Mathisen> hi
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-08-17
<hggdh> oerheks: cannot check now, but this would progably require a backport to all LTS; I do not know if there is a LP bug for that already
<hggdh> oerheks: given this is tor, perhaps in #u-hardened? IDK either
<oerheks> hggdh, actually, i shoud refrase  my question
<oerheks> kline worried about the fr documentation, with the address
<Maik> good morning
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Maik> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey Maik
<oerheks> quick answer trippleC  in #u
<oerheks> hi lotuspsychje Maik
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks
<lotuspsychje> no tnx, just awake lol
<lotuspsychje> can you please solve 425 problems at once
<lotuspsychje> sure, press on the red magic ubuntu button
<Maik> oerheks: heya
<marcoagpinto> Hello
<marcoagpinto> the cola demon!
<Maik> the pint demon!
<marcoagpinto> I still haven't installed my VPN
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I am brain toasted of the weekend at the supermarket
<marcoagpinto> and i was very exposed to COVID
<marcoagpinto> who will greet the demon?!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<Bashing-om> UWN644 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue644 :D
<sarnold> \o/
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-08-18
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Maik> good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hey!
<marcoagpinto> guys, could Ubuntu 22.04 detect at least the graphic board of VirtualBox?
<marcoagpinto> so that it can fill the screen without the aditions CD
<lotuspsychje> 22.04 is not available yet
<marcoagpinto> I know
<marcoagpinto> that is why I am mentioning it two years before
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> to give time to implement
<daftykins> vmware's virtual graphics works fine out of the box, not sure why virtualbox is so rubbish
<marcoagpinto> Virtual box uses an 800x600 screen or so :(
<marcoagpinto> only after the guest additions CD it allows to use more
<daftykins> it must be using the vesa driver as-is
<daftykins> i wonder if it's because of big evil Oracle that the driver isn't in the kernel - total guess and i have no idea
<daftykins> but it's really not that hard to install guest additions
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: guestadditions require extra packages
<marcoagpinto> so, it can't be done in a single step
<daftykins> doesn't mean it's hard
<marcoagpinto> yes, but for newbies it is
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> newbies aren't VMing
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> [11:27] <marcoagpinto> but the login screen is 800x600 which is very annoying
<marcoagpinto> [11:28] <@MichalN> Well, guess where that comes from -- that's the default resolution of the VMSVGA driver in Ubuntu (well, in the Linux kernel).
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> so, daftykins, can you implement it?
<marcoagpinto> thank
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<marcoagpinto> 1280x720 should work with all machines
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> no i wouldn't help with anything virtualbox even if i were capable
<marcoagpinto> :(((((((((
<marcoagpinto> maybe lotuspsychje? Or tomreyn?
<lotuspsychje> https://www.debugpoint.com/2020/08/gnome-3-38-whats-new/
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-08-19
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<marcoagpinto> the cola demon!!!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:) <- little demon
<CyberNekroRezus> With or Without sugar?
<marcoagpinto> without
<CyberNekroRezus> Good choice, too much sugar is bad.
<CyberNekroRezus> Since you drink 2L a day...
<CyberNekroRezus> :P
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> I drank a 2 litre bottle at 6am
<marcoagpinto> :)
<JoeMerit> even without sugar its poison
<marcoagpinto> a sweet poison
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> less poison than the weekend at the supermarket exposed to COVID
<CyberNekroRezus> Most of it is water anyway.
<CyberNekroRezus> And sprinkling bubbles :P
<CyberNekroRezus> Just sparkling water is good too, i got sodastream, with different sirups etc, i use some pulco sometimes.
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: trolls helping trolls :p
<oerheks> weird, nmap relies on zenmap ( as of focal)  but is removed in 2019 ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/amd64/zenmap
<sarnold> it's just a Suggests: not Depends:
<sarnold> I'd guess vorlon would have fixed nmap if it had been a Depends:
<daftykins> don't need any silly GUI - do it right! :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-08-21
<BenderRodriguez> I wish Ubuntu split from Canonical
<BenderRodriguez> it needs to go back to its Be more human roots
<oerheks> BenderRodriguez, i wish .. what i stated in my testimonials ...
<oerheks> .. but you know what .. Mark is performing that, as we speak.
<oerheks> hell yeah
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<oerheks> https://petapixel.com/2020/08/20/lightroom-app-update-wipes-users-photos-and-presets-adobe-says-they-are-not-recoverable/
<oerheks> go Darktable !
<ducasse> good morning
<marcoagpinto> hi
<leftyfb> someone should put https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-1-lts-point-release-status-tracking/17604 in the topic of #u regarding 18.04 -> 20.04 upgrade
<Ussat> why ?
<Ussat> I just loked aty the page, and, why ?
<lotuspsychje> to inform users the status
<oft_gegong> alright you guys. *rolls up sleeves*. We need to make ubuntu better. How big is a feature-desire and bug-list?
<lotuspsychje> oft_gegong: how many bugs do you wanna solve?
<oft_gegong> what I need to do first is get a LUG (ie. linux user group) / UUG (ie. ubuntu user group) going locally
<oft_gegong> and then hunt for bugs
<oft_gegong> and pay people to solve bugs
<lotuspsychje> there are alrzdy devs getting payed to solve bugs, and volunteers helping free
<oft_gegong> yeah but I need the IRL atmosphere
<lotuspsychje> pick a job at canonical
<lotuspsychje> travel around the world a bit
<tomreyn> if oft_gegong can help with bug triage then why not? it'd sure be great if there can be more people with a general understanding of bug triage contributing towards a better package quality.
<lotuspsychje> i wanted to know if he was serious about it first
<tomreyn> i see. but in the end they can just get started, no need to get permission to do anything.
<lotuspsychje> sure thing, but pay people to solve bugs sounded a bit controverse of the ubuntu way no?
<lotuspsychje> i would like to understand a bit more of oft_gegong end goal plan
<tomreyn> i don't see why paying developers to do bug squishing would be wrong, if it improves things for everyone.
<lotuspsychje> but canonical is already paying devs this way, hence why i wanted to know more of the kind of groups he wants to make
<tomreyn> i'm also interested to learn more about the motivation if oft_gegong is happy to discuss it.
<oft_gegong> I'm 0% motivated. However, it would be cool though.
<tomreyn> so just wasting time
<tomreyn> :-/
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> as is tradition
<oerheks> "We were not hacked, a clever criminal convinced us to give him our data"
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-08-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> croraf: tell me what your issue was again?
<croraf> I mean no need for you to remember
<croraf> But was a hell of the issue
<croraf> My screen was crashing on boot
<croraf> I thought it was like no way to work.
<croraf> Like frozen graphics on boot.
<croraf> Very random behavior, sometimes I managed to enter sometimes not.
<croraf> Newest Nvidia RTX 2080 graphics. We disabled drivers, but still no help. We tried 1000 stuff. Whole day. I pasted bins.
<lotuspsychje> croraf: what was the end solution?
<croraf> We did some progress but still crashing. At the end you quit. And I alone tried for couple of more hours and the issue was in that Ubuntu graphics manager or something.
<croraf> Not Gnome, but that other thing beneth
<lotuspsychje> nvidia-settings?
<croraf> no
<croraf> At the end I think you said, oh, no wonder they call it experimental
<croraf> let me find it on stackoverflow
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<croraf> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1188586/ubuntu-18-04-and-19-10-install-fails-on-omen-by-hp-17-cb0013nm-rtx-2080
<croraf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1852636
<croraf> check the last comment on launchpad
<croraf> Wayland trash
<croraf> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> croraf: i do recall your bug, but i did not recall solving something for you, did i advice you to create the bug?
<croraf> no, you made me pass most of this stuff
<croraf> pci=nommconf
<croraf> you made like 70% and I made the last big thing.
<croraf> We spent entire day :D
<croraf> I basically wanted to quit and go back on the fking windows, but you pushed on.
<croraf> Was gods hand that guided me to find the final WaylandEnable=false setting, cause I'm total noob.
<lotuspsychje> sorry i dont recall anymore what i specificly adviced you croraf
<croraf> Doesnt matter, just recalling some good memories :)
<lotuspsychje> usually i try to test out different graphics drivers
<croraf> that we did in 5 min.
<daftykins> it's not very smart to buy new hardware when you desire to use Linux
<croraf> yes, it sucks
<croraf> man i wanted to throw my 3.5k USD laptop into trash
<croraf> What I'm left with is the final thing to fix (well not final cause my Epson trash printer is also not working with). That's why I came back on the IRC after 9 months.
<croraf> Ladies and gentleman meet the: "Microphone not working issue"
<croraf> But we can leave it for another day, although it sucks
<lotuspsychje> croraf: so your issue is now solved with pci=nommconf ?
<croraf> This is the only option required from the boot options, and also: "WaylandEnable=false" in /etc/gdm3/custom
<croraf> lotuspsychje,
<croraf> it works like this for last 9 months, and it is good.
<daftykins> with 18.04?
<croraf> I tried 18.04 it required an install of new kernel, that was not available for it.
<croraf> And my network wasnet working.
<croraf> So we did it with 19.10
<croraf> lotuspsychje, and myself
<daftykins> so that's what's in use today, 19.10 ?
<croraf> A month ago i switehced to 20.04
<croraf> which broke my headset microphone...
<croraf> And internal never worked at all.
<daftykins> USB or analog jack?
<croraf> headeset is connected through bluetooth
<daftykins> lol
<croraf> My jack microphone is working
<croraf> but it is trash and noisy, I cannot use it any more
<daftykins> it's like you made a shopping list of the worst things to use with Linux, bought them all then said "right, let's get cracking!"
<croraf> :D
<croraf> Well, I bought all the most expensive stuff
<croraf> Which proved to be a bad idea
<croraf> You know what is worst, the Epson printer/scaner....
<croraf> that thing is mega trash
<croraf> and their support... and their website
<croraf> I was like ok, they are the best, the most famous, the US company
<daftykins> i'm afraid the greatest problem here is that you took a gaming spec HP laptop and tried to throw Linux at it
<croraf> daftykins, man, i trust in Linux :)
<daftykins> oh it'll get there, in time - but i doubt you bought it with the intent to be an alpha tester
<croraf> I had a gaming Lenovo Legion before, and it worked flawlesly on 18.04 and 16.04
<croraf> I wanted to have the fastest processor, and do cool stuff with graphics.
<croraf> I expected the peripherals to just work
<lotuspsychje> croraf: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/11/16/%23ubuntu.txt
<croraf> Had good experience with Legion
<daftykins> Lenovo kit gets a bit more attention, but it's hard to be certain without knowing the hardware spec
<lotuspsychje> seems like a lot of volunteers were trying to help you that day
<daftykins> regardless, thinking that one isolated experience would translate to a totally different brand was pretty nuts
<croraf> hahahaha lotuspsychje
<croraf> was a hard day man
<croraf> was it ioria then who helped me the most
<croraf> I dont remember any more :D
<croraf> I guess it was ioria hahaha, falseflag then
<croraf> Is ioria still alive on IRC?
<lotuspsychje> croraf: i dont see any volunteers advicing you pci=nommconf, but you were mentioning it yourself at the end of the logs
<lotuspsychje> croraf: yeah ioria joins daily on europe daytime
<croraf> cool, he is a great guy for sure
<croraf> I'm going back on #ubuntu with a question. A guy tried to help me today, but i was slow in responses and had to go afk several times so he had to leave at the end.
<daftykins> IRC help is a marathon, not a sprint
<croraf> I'm sorry, cause the guy really tried to help me and had time, but I went afk.
<daftykins> ah i only meant it as a suggestion for how best to approach it
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-08-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> added bug #1892521 to the discuss bug team, 2 users reported top bar/GDM/UI disforming after recent updates
